# Bell Tree Direct - 6.11.17



## Jeremy

Hello everyone and welcome to our latest Bell Tree Direct. Tonight we have some announcements to make regarding staff, collectibles, and a few other minor topics. This Direct's bell giveaway will also be quite generous, so you won't want to miss it!


*Character Collectible Redesign*​
The first item on our agenda is the redesigning of our character collectible series that we started last year.

Old:





New:



As you can see, the collectibles now feature only the heads of the characters, which is a neater and more appealing style. To go along with this change, the Lobo and Mint collectibles will be well stocked in the shop for the next several days. Pav? and Jack will make a return in the future. 

We haven't added to the series since it started with these four, but the new design has a more universal style that will work better with more characters.  Perhaps the next character collectible will be revealed sooner than you expect...


*Staff Changes*​
The roles of our staff members are changing a bit to fit better with their schedules and the forum's needs. *Tina* is moving from the moderator group to the project staff group.  Although she is stepping down from working with members and reports, she will continue to help run events in this role, as the other project staff have done since we created the role a year ago.  

To add to our mod team, *Peter* and *Laudine* will move in the other direction, from project staff to moderator.  Keep in mind that, in the future, we won't necessarily move project staff to the moderating team whenever the forum is in need of mods. However, we believe that moving Peter and Laudine is the best way to increase the mod team at this time. They have both been a big help in creating events and graphics, and will continue doing so in addition to TBT's regular moderating tasks. 

We hope these changes will allow TBT to continue running smoothly and continue putting on great forum events!


*Big Bell Giveaway*​
It may have been a while since out last bell giveaway, but in this Bell Tree Direct, I am proud to announce our _Super Big Bell Direct Giveaway_ of 300 bells. This is not an April Fools prank and there will be no fleas, broken images, or fake fights. Be sure to hurry, as this will only be available for a short while!






*Get your 300 bells here!*​


*New Leif Character Collectible*​
With the character collectible redesign and another flowery announcement that you'll read about below, everyone's favorite gardening sloth will be the newest addition to the character series!  You can find him in the shop for 95 bells. They will be unique at first to make sure everyone has a chance to get one.




Lief wanted me to let you all to know that you've done well decorating TBT with the flower collectibles over the last year.  However, the series is about to get even more colorful with the additions Justin will explain in the section below.


*Hybrid Flower Collectibles*​
Hey all, it's Justin here with an update on the future of our Flower Collectible Series! Over the past year, we've been introducing new sets of flowers into the Shop every two months. Now that the initial introduction of common flowers has came to an end, we're ready to start introducing the long awaited hybrid flowers into the mix.




Just like the first year of flower collectibles, they will continue to cycle in and out of the Shop throughout the next year with a different set of flowers available each time. But now a new hybrid flower will join the collection every other month! And don't worry, the common flowers already in existence will return with each new hybrid color.

But hmm... Which color are we going to add each time? Rather than our usual method of throwing darts randomly at sticky notes on the wall to make decisions, we're going to enlist your advice! Prior to every new hybrid for the next year, we'll put up a community poll for you to vote on your hybrid color of choice. The winning color will be released in the following month.

Finally, I'm really happy to announce we've made the decision to keep the hybrid flowers for this year unlimited during their availability periods. This means you won't need to fight to pick one up before stock runs dry, or refresh for a lucky restock. You can pick one up at anytime during the availability period for just 299 Bells each.

Here's a handy schedule for the future of Flower Collectible Series releases in 2017:


*Flowers**Availability Period*CosmosJuly 1st - August 31stPansiesSeptember 1st - October 31stTulipsNovember 1st - December 31st

*Vote for the First Hybrid Cosmo Flower Color Debuting July 1st!*​

*Shop Restock*​
In addition to the abundant restock of character collectibles, we will be restocking many different collectibles over the next week. Be on the lookout for that rare cluster of pixels you've been after!





*E3 2017*​
As most of you know, E3 is a big media event for video games where developers reveal new information and videos about their upcoming games. It's happening this week and many companies have already started revealing information. Every year on TBT, E3 has stirred up a great amount of excitement. Although we won't be adding a separate board for the event this year, the discussion is still as lively as ever. Check out the E3 2017 General Thread in Gamers' Lounge board and the Nintendo at E3 2017 thread in the Nintendo Treehouse board.


*Minor Rules Updates*​
Please take note of these two minor adjustments to the rules:

Line added to list of prohibited content under *1.d. Prohibited Content*:



			
				1.d. Prohibited Content said:
			
		

> Discrimination against any race, religion, or sexual orientation.



Clarification to line about no-content replies under *1.b. Post Quality*:



			
				1.d. Prohibited Content said:
			
		

> Image, video, or smiley replies, with little or no other meaningful content alongside them.




*What's Next for TBT*​
Although this may be the first Bell Tree Direct in a while, we hope to have some more news coming soon. This may even include the return of TBT's most popular event for another year... Until then, I hope you've enjoyed these announcements!


----------



## Flare

First! 

Congrats Peter and Laudine!  
Tina! It's great to see that you are a Project Staff Member!


----------



## Corrie

Very nice direct folks!! I'm loving the new Mint collectible design, the free 300TBT, hybrid flowers and chocolate cake restocks!! Not gonna lie, I was gonna put up a thread asking to buy one from someone. Glad I didn't! Haha

Edit: I actually got a chocolate cake collectible!! Whaaat?! Yay!  It sold out right after too. Omg what luck!


----------



## Horus

Why couldn't that dart land a lil' to the left?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm liking this update!

Can't wait to see if there are blue roses soon


----------



## Aquari

This is great! congrats laudy and peter! 

still waiting on manual collectible arranging


----------



## Justin

Congratulations Laudine and Peter -- start banning those punks for us!


----------



## toadsworthy

LEIF IS GREEN! ANOTHER COLLECTIBLE FOR MY FUTURE GREEN LINE UP!


----------



## Jeremy

If you still see the old character collectibles, you will need hard refresh your browser (usually Ctrl + F5 on Windows, Cmd + R on Mac, refresh twice on mobile).


----------



## toadsworthy

holy crap I also got a house collectible in a restock.... what is this world


----------



## Laudine

Thank you guys, I'll definitely do my best  Peter is awesome and I'm sure he'll be a wonderful mod!



Justin said:


> Congratulations Laudine and Peter -- start banning those punks for us!



Okay I'll start banning everyone now!!


----------



## Corrie

Got a lot this restock! I hardly ever get one restocked collectible! I'm really happy. ^^


----------



## Trundle

One more direct without a night theme, one more piece of Horus' heart ripped off.


----------



## pandapples

Leif!! liking this new style


----------



## toadsworthy

so are the old characters going to stay like that forever?


----------



## pinkcotton

Wow, so many things!!


----------



## Ichiban

Yay free tbt!!!


----------



## toadsworthy

toadsworthy said:


> so are the old characters going to stay like that forever?



wait it literal changed right before my eyes


----------



## Jake

Welcome to the Big Blue House Peter and Laudine !!!


----------



## Jacob

Seeing *Peter* in royal blue feels so right

Congrats to all 3 of you!


----------



## Sin

Congrats to everyone! The collectible updates look so nice, i love it!!
Also, thanks for the free TBT (*?∀`)♪


----------



## toadsworthy

can the new hybrid flower be green?


----------



## Bowie

I prefer the older designs, personally, but they're still very nice!


----------



## Aquari

Jack collectible looks so much cuter now

also _*cough cough*_ mori restock please _*cough*_


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Got 300 TBT. Now I'm over 7,000 TBT again. Thanks staff!

Welcome to the blue team Laudine and Peter! Now you cam join Tom in the "Quick, Before the Mods Come" game.


----------



## Mink777

300 TBT! Time for another username change. I gues a . is better than a 51.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oh, and I have more to say about the direct.

Now there are more Australian mods than non-Australian mods for the first time on TBT.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

i love these  i need still need a peach tho (


----------



## Vizionari

Thanks for the update and bells, staff. Congrats Peter and Laudine on the promotion to moderator 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I have a question...if we bought the old character collectibles will they also be updated to the new style? Or do we have to buy the recently restocked character collectibles to get the new style change? If it turns out the former than I wasted 180 bells for nothing...


----------



## N a t

WEWWW I love directs, ya'll


----------



## King Dorado

oops i accidentally bought a Lobo bc i saw a new face and didnt realize it was just a revamp of the old design.  

ive got one already from last year, so if anyone needs a new or extra Lobo let me know, i can knock a few bells off the shop price for ya...


----------



## vel

my first thought when i read new mods was "more people to participate in the 'quick, before the mods come' ," please participate


----------



## The Pennifer

Congrats to Peter and Laudine 
Great update! Woohoo!! Love the new Collectibles as headshots! ... Lief is adorable and so is Lobo and Mint ... Thanks for the bells!!


----------



## King Dorado

ay thanks indeed for the bells!  
and this new Leif collectible might be the greatest collectible ever issued


----------



## Cress

Jeremy said:


> Rather than our usual method of throwing darts randomly at sticky notes on the wall to make decisions,


Wouldn't be surprised if this was true 
It seems effective, but maybe you could use the Game of Life spinner next time though? It seems safer than darts.


----------



## Xerolin

oh i did not expect to see this when i got on tbt !!
congrats peter and Laudine !!! And you do that project staff stuff Tina !!
ffs y'all mods know we dont want choco cakes give us the HOUSES AND TOY HAMMERS HNNNGGG

Overall nice direct, I was hoping to see one soon !


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks for the bells and the collectibles looks sweet, totally nabbing that Leif one! And for the free bells.

Also, good that you clarified the rule changes, or rather maybe a better explanation, fuzzy definitions are the worst when you didn't even know you break them and maybe it will help others as well c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

small request for the prohibited content addition: add gender identity discrimination as well


----------



## moonford

The Lief collectible is my favourite thing ever, thank you! <3


----------



## Seroja

omg can't express how happy I am with this direct! unlimited hybrid flowers yesssss!! thank you mods!

congratulations to peter and my sweet senpai laudine <33 also good luck to everyone who wants to catch yer fav collectibles in the mini restock! may the odds be ever in your favour 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and another thing, I agree that the headshots are more appealing! thank you again <3


----------



## Peter

Thanks for all the congrats, guys!


----------



## Alienfish

Grats to all the staff moving around as well, keep on keep on going


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Woo, this is exciting!  Thanks for the free TBT and new collectibles!  I actually prefer the old designs for Mint, Lobo, Pave, and Jack, but oh well!  Leif is adorable.


----------



## Jake

Peter said:


> Thanks for all the congrats, guys!



They're only congratulating you out of sympathy.


----------



## Flare

Does anyone need a Leif? I bought one by accident. 
Eh I'll sell it for regular price.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

How does one buy a collectible by accident?  Lol.


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How does one buy a collectible by accident?  Lol.



Well by accident I mean by wanting it but then feeling remorse in getting it. 

And sometimes... one can get a little too excited for stuff... .


----------



## Venn

I'm liking the changes of the collectibles 
Also, Congrats to new Mods 

Just noticed that the lobo I bought is the old style??
Also, will the Pave collectible I bought last time be changing to??


----------



## LambdaDelta

Venice said:


> I'm liking the changes of the collectibles
> Also, Congrats to new Mods
> 
> Just noticed that the lobo I bought is the old style??
> Also, will the Pave collectible I bought last time be changing to??



shows the new style for me, might need to clear your cache


----------



## Bcat

leave it to me to pay 550 for a chocolate cake the day before a restock 
Oh well, anyways: Congrats to all the staff! And thank you for the free tbt! I love that the hybrid collectibles won't run out too! 

also, will there be any sort of notice before a restock?


----------



## Alienfish

Hm, think I prefer the old Jack/Villager art but yeah each to their own ^^

Niec to see all the flowers coming back though, might buy like a full set everytime just cause xD


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

It won't let me get the free bells. Every time I click on the link, it logs me out. Can't wait for the new stuff, though!

EDIT: Looks like I received them. Yay! It gave me 600 though, please don't ban me it just glitched. Feel free to take the extra bells away.


----------



## Zakuro.

i seem to be having difficulty with the bell giveaway!
every time i click on it, it just takes me to the homepage ;v;
is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Chicha

Wow, what an update! Thanks for the free bells and congrats to Peter and Laudine! 

I'm so hyped for the hybrid flowers. Leif looks adorable! I agree, the character collectibles look much better now imo. Please give us Stitches. We need more villagers! *o*


----------



## Flare

Chicha said:


> Please give us Stitches. We need more villagers! *o*


*YES.*
*I NEED ME A STITCHES COLLECTIBLE!*


----------



## amanda1983

This is awesome, so much good news in the one place thanks!! Thanks for the bells and the hybrid flowers to come (unlimited purchase = YAY!!)! Congratulations to Peter and Laudine, and enjoy your shift to the project team Tina!!


----------



## Xerolin

: (( i thought the restock was just choco cakes

I demand another restock pleas
Timezones
: ((((((((
Would you make a child cry ??


----------



## King Dorado

there are still fresh cherries in the shop y'all, theyve only been sitting out since last night, theyre still good! nm they gone now

also, pls buy my Lobo for less than shop price, thank you


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Xerolin said:


> : (( i thought the restock was just choco cakes
> 
> I demand another restock pleas
> Timezones
> : ((((((((
> Would you make a child cry ??



Same. All of the good stuff was sold out by the time I got on, and that was 10:00 am today for me.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Thanks for some tbt.  I was also wondering, will the old character collectibles change or can I have 2 different Jack collectibles?


----------



## Justin

Regarding all questions about the character collectible designs: There are no old ones. All character collectibles are the same new design. If you see the old design, that's only your browser cache and soon enough you will see the new design.


----------



## Zakuro.

Zakuro. said:


> i seem to be having difficulty with the bell giveaway!
> every time i click on it, it just takes me to the homepage ;v;
> is this supposed to happen?



;v;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Wow, what an update! Thanks for the free bells and congrats to Peter and Laudine!
> 
> I'm so hyped for the hybrid flowers. Leif looks adorable! I agree, the character collectibles look much better now imo. Please give us Stitches. We need more villagers! *o*



Stitches would be a cute collectible, but you know what we *really* need?  *A MARSHAL COLLECTIBLE.*


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Stitches would be a cute collectible, but you know what we *really* need?  *A MARSHAL COLLECTIBLE.*


Why not...*both*?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Stitches would be a cute collectible, but you know what we *really* need?  *A MARSHAL COLLECTIBLE.*



That better become a real thing or you'll never see me again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Why not...*both*?


----------



## King Dorado

TFW you stalk the shop all day, then go afk for an hour and stuff restocks!

(apples, mori, a hammer)


----------



## Acnl_Livvie

hello.


----------



## Aquari

King Dorado said:


> TFW you stalk the shop all day, then go afk for an hour and stuff restocks!
> 
> (apples, mori, a hammer)



SAME i was busy getting the avi i have right now riiiip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Um.  I was trying to buy a blue house and they were sold out so fast that I checked out and got nothing.  What the hell, staff? Why can't you stock 50 houses instead of 10?


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Regarding all questions about the character collectible designs: There are no old ones. All character collectibles are the same new design. If you see the old design, that's only your browser cache and soon enough you will see the new design.



yeah, had a feeling that this was it. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## King Dorado

Uttumori said:


> SAME i was busy getting the avi i have right now riiiip



aha!  
one time during restocks i was commenting on the restock discussion thread and missed a restock (everbody gotta be a ninja...)


----------



## Xerolin

i hate you staff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I hate everyone but Oblivia because she's my favorite and Peter and Laudine because they're new.


----------



## Xerolin

restocks in big numbers please


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I relate to you so much regarding collectibles hnghhh


----------



## Xerolin

when the famous mushrooms came out I bought 10 since I thought they'd inflate in price
I thought wrong


----------



## uwuzumakii

I was somehow lucky enough to snag a peach and a cherry, I'm just waiting for the houses...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yeah as it turns out 350 TBT is wayyyy high for a collectible.


----------



## Flare

I got 600 TBT of hopes in getting a full row of Houses. 
Hopefully they restock soon!


----------



## King Dorado

am i the only one who thought the new Lobo was a Cyclops at first...??


----------



## Chicha

King Dorado said:


> am i the only one who thought the new Lobo was a Cyclops at first...??



I can kinda see it. XD


----------



## Xerolin

Flare said:


> I got 600 TBT of hopes in getting a full row of Houses.
> Hopefully they restock soon!



gl with that sweatii


----------



## ZetaFunction

"Restocks"

.....sorry, did someone say restocks?  You _do_ realize that restocks are a myth, right?  At least, only to the non-collectihoes on here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lucanosa said:


> "Restocks"
> 
> .....sorry, did someone say restocks?  You _do_ realize that restocks are a myth, right?  At least, only to the non-collectihoes on here.



I happened to glimpse a house restock but upon trying to purchase a blue house I found the collectihoes had already bought all of them. ;u;


----------



## jiny

congrats peter & laudine! and thanks for the 300 bells


----------



## ZetaFunction

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I happened to glimpse a house restock but upon trying to purchase a blue house I found the collectihoes had already bought all of them. ;u;



the sad part is most of the people who want certain pixels so their line-ups aren't trashy end up with none, while the 'hoes just buy 20x duplicates _just_ to scalp.  Like, you already have all the collectibles WYD scalping them for more hunnie smh


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

All my money bets that something will be restocked while I'm sleeping tonight


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Can we just take a moment to appreciate Chicha, a non-collectihoe who bought a blue house in the restocks and gifted it to someone who wanted it more?  I'm dying of happiness over here.  She deserves a whole lineup of yellow houses!


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate Chicha, a non-collectihoe who bought a blue house in the restocks and gifted it to someone who wanted it more?  I'm dying of happiness over here.  She deserves a whole lineup of yellow houses!



you know we're all jealous ngl


----------



## Flare

Xerolin said:


> gl with that sweatii


Tank ya dahaling


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate Chicha, a non-collectihoe who bought a blue house in the restocks and gifted it to someone who wanted it more?  I'm dying of happiness over here.  She deserves a whole lineup of yellow houses!



Aw you're so sweet! <3 I'm only a collectihoe for yellow collectibles and food collectibles. =v=


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Aw you're so sweet! <3 I'm only a collectihoe for yellow collectibles and food collectibles. =v=



Lol, you're only a collectihoe if you buy a whole bunch of collectibles with limited stock just to sell them at an inflated price.  I highly doubt you do that.


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, you're only a collectihoe if you buy a whole bunch of collectibles with limited stock just to sell them at an inflated price.  I highly doubt you do that.



they dont always sell them though!! imo collectihoes are people who try to get every collectible or just have a LOT esp valuable ones


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> they dont always sell them though!! imo collectihoes are people who try to get every collectible or just have a LOT esp valuable ones



You of all people would know that, right? *Raised eyebrows*


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You of all people would know that, right? *Raised eyebrows*



wot wdy mean
im def not a collectihoe
and i dont have that may valuable collectibles lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

That Galaxy Egg is at least 8k, honey.


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That Galaxy Egg is at least 8k, honey.



i mean 8k is on the high end really
and thats like the only valuable one i have?? other ones cant really be worth over 1k each
chill like dang


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm just messing with you, really.  The most valuable collectible I owned was a Blue Balloon that I sold for 1.1k yesterday.  The economy is terrible.


----------



## Xerolin

bully !!


----------



## uwuzumakii

On what day will the restocks end, specifically? I need to know 'cuz I reeeaaaaallllllyyy need a teal house.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Same.  I just need that and I won't need any other collectible for myself.


----------



## Oblivia

I'm not manning (womaning?) the restocks this time around, but I do believe there'll be a few more throughout the week. 

Also, I know you all don't mean any harm, but please stop with the talk of "collectihoes" or labeling certain groups of members in such a way, as this comes across a bit mean-spirited.  There's bound to be multiple ways people approach something like collecting, and even if certain people do so in a way that bugs you or that you don't necessarily respect, giving them a derogatory label and throwing it around publicly is a little much.  Let's just keep this fun and as chill as possible, even through the inevitable frustrations these little pixels bring us.


----------



## Xerolin

Oblivia said:


> I'm not manning (womaning?) the restocks this time around, but I do believe there'll be a few more throughout the week.
> 
> Also, I know you all don't mean any harm, but please stop with the talk of "collectihoes" or labeling certain groups of members in such a way, as this comes across a bit mean-spirited.  There's bound to be multiple ways people approach something like collecting, and even if certain people do so in a way that bugs you or that you don't necessarily respect, giving them a derogatory label and throwing it around publicly is a little much.  Let's just keep this fun and as chill as possible, even through the inevitable frustrations these little pixels bring us.



then who's manning the restocks telltelltelltell so we can antagonize him
and sorry about the collectihoe thing just meant it in a joking way : ((


----------



## Chicha

Oblivia said:


> I'm not manning (womaning?) the restocks this time around, but I do believe there'll be a few more throughout the week.



Ooh sweet! Thanks to all you staff for doing restocks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> I'm not manning (womaning?) the restocks this time around, but I do believe there'll be a few more throughout the week.
> 
> Also, I know you all don't mean any harm, but please stop with the talk of "collectihoes" or labeling certain groups of members in such a way, as this comes across a bit mean-spirited.  There's bound to be multiple ways people approach something like collecting, and even if certain people do so in a way that bugs you or that you don't necessarily respect, giving them a derogatory label and throwing it around publicly is a little much.  Let's just keep this fun and as chill as possible, even through the inevitable frustrations these little pixels bring us.



Sorry, Oblivia!  We were just joking...


----------



## Oblivia

I know you all meant it in a silly way and there was no ill intent here, I've just seen this term thrown around a lot in a way that isn't so kind and there have definitely been some hurt feelings as a result.  Want to avoid that if we can!

And hmm, the restocks...  I'm not _totally_ sure which of the other two reds is handling them, but it's probably someone whose username starts with a J, ends in a Y, and has the letters 'erem' in between.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Oblivia said:


> I know you all meant it in a silly way and there was no ill intent here, I've just seen this term thrown around a lot in a way that isn't so kind and there have definitely been some hurt feelings as a result.  Want to avoid that if we can!
> 
> And hmm, the restocks...  I'm not _totally_ sure which of the other two reds is handling them, but it's probably someone whose username starts with a J, ends in a Y, and has the letters 'erem' in between.



I KNEW IT WAS JUSTIN!


----------



## Xerolin

Oblivia said:


> I know you all meant it in a silly way and there was no ill intent here, I've just seen this term thrown around a lot in a way that isn't so kind and there have definitely been some hurt feelings as a result.  Want to avoid that if we can!
> 
> And hmm, the restocks...  I'm not _totally_ sure which of the other two reds is handling them, but it's probably someone whose username starts with a J, ends in a Y, and has the letters 'erem' in between.



Oblivia you liar!! You said you weren't restocking this time, gosh, I just can't believe you !!


----------



## Oblivia

I was actually nerfed last week so I can't do restocks anymore.


----------



## Xerolin

I must be colorblind !!


----------



## Ayaya

And I'm running out of bells to buy flowers too. Now I can buy the hybrids. Thanks!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Oblivia said:


> I was actually nerfed last week so I can't do restocks anymore.



Wait, seriously? What happened? Some underground collectible trafficking?


----------



## Jeremy

Oblivia made that up. She can restock everything.


----------



## Xerolin

Jeremy said:


> Oblivia made that up. She can restock everything.



gee SURE COULDNT TELL she was joking !!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Justin said:


> Regarding all questions about the character collectible designs: There are no old ones. All character collectibles are the same new design. If you see the old design, that's only your browser cache and soon enough you will see the new design.


Aw man. I like the old ones more than floating heads.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw man. I like the old ones more than floating heads.



No kidding.  Leif is cute and Mint is tolerable, but Lobo and Jack?  WTF were you thinking, staff?


----------



## moonford

I'm sad that I can't have more Lief's. c:


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Let me guess... I missed a restock?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

No...?  Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Good. It looks like there's going to be no more restocks, except for maybe Leif. Last time I checked, there was only 6 left.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said there's going to be more throughout the week.


----------



## Chicha

Aw, good, a restock hasn't happened yet. /relief


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Moonfish and I are looking out for yellow houses for you.


----------



## arbra

Thank you for the TBT (and the restock, even if I missed out on some of the items, I think it is still a good idea to restock past items)


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Moonfish and I are looking out for yellow houses for you.



Thank you, dear! I appreciate it! ;o;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Thank you, dear! I appreciate it! ;o;



Of course!  Do you realize how few people would give away their house collectibles for FREE after struggling to get the very few that were restocked?  Like, I'm willing to bet you're the only one.  I like what you're doing, though.  I'm only after a teal house and anything else I grab will be gifted to the right people.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Of course!  Do you realize how few people would give away their house collectibles for FREE after struggling to get the very few that were restocked?  Like, I'm willing to bet you're the only one.  I like what you're doing, though.  I'm only after a teal house and anything else I grab will be gifted to the right people.



Thanks dear! I got very lucky with collectibles in the past so I figured it's right to let others have their most wanted.


----------



## Mars Adept

This is the first time I've got on TBT in days. Thank you for the 300 bells. This restock is exciting too.


----------



## Chicha

Still no restock yet. That's okay, I'm patient.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Being patient is hard, but it's necessary.  Lol.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Being patient is hard, but it's necessary.  Lol.



Right? The hype is real. =v=


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hmm...Pave actually looks good in the new style.  I'll buy him if he ever re-appears in the shop.


----------



## Chicha

Leif is sold out now.


----------



## Mars Adept

I wonder if there will be anymore restocks today.


----------



## uwuzumakii

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I wonder if there will be anymore restocks today.



I really hope so...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Leif is sold out now.



I noticed.  I hope there won't be anymore so he's moderately rare.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I wonder if there will be anymore restocks today.



I really hope so!  I want to grab a teal house for myself and some fruit and houses for my friends.


----------



## Moonfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hmm...Pave actually looks good in the new style.  I'll buy him if he ever re-appears in the shop.



I actually like the new heads 100% more and couldn't understand why anyone even bought the old ones. Definitely hyped for more villager heads, I hope Tutu is considered for a collectible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whoa.  Flare just randomly gifted me a Pave!  He looks much better with the new design.  The purple background is lovely.


----------



## Amilee

aah i need a leif collectible D:


----------



## moonford

I would love an Anteater collectible.

I wonder where the inspiration for Pav?, Jack, Mint, Lobo and Leif came from? Are they the staff's favourites or was there a poll?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Amilee said:


> aah i need a leif collectible D:



I'll trade you mine for that Galaxy Egg.  *Laughs and then starts to cry*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zendel said:


> I would love an Anteater collectible.
> 
> I wonder where the inspiration for Pav?, Jack, Mint, Lobo and Lief came from? Are they the staff's favourites or was there a poll?



Do the staff have polls amongst themselves?


----------



## Amilee

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll trade you mine for that Galaxy Egg.  *Laughs and then starts to cry*


mhh very tempting but i think ill say no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Amilee said:


> mhh very tempting but i think ill say no



Figures.


----------



## Xerolin

waaahhh there hasnt been any restocks?? wow


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll trade you mine for that Galaxy Egg.  *Laughs and then starts to cry*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Do the staff have polls amongst themselves?



Is this a genuine question or are you being sarcastic? Either way, I'm just as in the dark as you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I can't drag myself away from the screen until I get a teal house for myself and a yellow house for Chicha.  C'mon staff, I'm tired of sitting here and staring at the shop. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zendel said:


> Is this a genuine question or are you being sarcastic? Either way, I'm just as in the dark as you are.



No, I actually wonder if the staff have private polls.  My RL friends can't always tell if I'm being sarcastic or not either.


----------



## Moonfish

Xerolin said:


> waaahhh there hasnt been any restocks?? wow



They won't restock again until Mint and lobo are sold out


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't drag myself away from the screen until I get a teal house for myself and a yellow house for Chicha.  C'mon staff, I'm tired of sitting here and staring at the shop.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No, I actually wonder if the staff have private polls.  My RL friends can't always tell if I'm being sarcastic or not either.



Okay! 

They probably do, I think they should post polls for the options in the future, because we are the one's buying them or they could be doing it for a surprise. It's appreciated all the same!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Moonfish said:


> They won't restock again until Mint and lobo are sold out



In that case the restocks won't happen for another month or so, because nobody really wants them. XD


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't drag myself away from the screen until I get a teal house for myself and a yellow house for Chicha.  C'mon staff, I'm tired of sitting here and staring at the shop.



Same here, I want to walk away but I can't bring myself to do it yet. I need the restock to happen. =^=









@ staff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> @ staff




@staff:


----------



## Mars Adept

A restock would be nice. Do it for the people who want to send a gift to their friends!


----------



## moonford

Emotional blackmail! YAY!


----------



## Chicha

the shop is doWN


----------



## Mars Adept

I checked. Nothing. Was anything even restocked?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was just locked out of the Bell Tree for five whole minutes.  Are they trying to restock something?!


----------



## Chicha

i can't access the shop yet x_x


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I was just locked out of the Bell Tree for five whole minutes.  Are they trying to restock something?!



I was too. Hopefully there's a restock soon.


----------



## Chicha

/refreshes page 5000000x


----------



## Mars Adept

I have a question. Are letters getting restocked, or is it just chocolate cakes?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Also this site is only loading on Internet Explorer for me.  WTF?


----------



## moonford

It let me into the shops, why are you guys not allowed in?


----------



## Mars Adept

I can get into the shop, but there's no restocks yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I have a question. Are letters getting restocked, or is it just chocolate cakes?



Everything that's sold out in the shop they've restocked except for the yellow house.


----------



## Chicha

i can't even access it wtf ;o;


----------



## Moonfish

My iPad wins for once! I wasn't kicked off the site or out of the shop at all.

Too bad nothing restocked


----------



## Chicha

yeah, i can't access it at all except on microsoft edge


----------



## Mars Adept

Funny Story:

Months ago there was a small chocolate cake restock where chocolate cakes would be restocked one at a time randomly. Even though it was random, I just KNEW that there would be another restock in a few minutes, but then I was forced to do my math homework. When I was back, it turned out I was right, and that another chocolate cake had sold out.

I'm still upset about that, haha.


----------



## Chicha

oh lord, i remember that. it was so fierce.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Funny Story:
> 
> Months ago there was a small chocolate cake restock where chocolate cakes would be restocked one at a time randomly. Even though it was random, I just KNEW that there would be another restock in a few minutes, but then I was forced to do my math homework. When I was back, it turned out I was right, and that another chocolate cake had sold out.
> 
> I'm still upset about that, haha.




You guys have no idea how much I wanted a Chocolate Cake when I first understood the concept of collectibles.  It was cute, it was rare, and 500+ TBT was an intimidating amount to a broke newbie like me.  I managed to snag one when Ghostelle was selling her collectibles for half the lowest guide price, after which I learned that when Chocolate Cakes first went out of stock they were going for 5k or something.  Who decides these prices?  Sheesh.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You guys have no idea how much I wanted a Chocolate Cake when I first understood the concept of collectibles.  It was cute, it was rare, and 500+ TBT was an intimidating amount to a broke newbie like me.  I managed to snag one when Ghostelle was selling her collectibles for half the lowest guide price, after which I learned that when Chocolate Cakes first went out of stock they were going for 5k or something.  Who decides these prices?  Sheesh.



I can relate, the chocolate cake was one of my first most wanted collectibles as well. I think I got my first one for 950 iirc? But yeah, the cakes were pretty high.


----------



## moonford

The Choco cake is ugly tbh.


----------



## Mars Adept

Zendel said:


> The Chico cake is ugly tbh.



That typo though. 

Anyways, I hope that the restock comes soon.


----------



## moonford

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> That typo though.
> 
> Anyways, I hope that the restock comes soon.



I can't type on Mobile devices all that well + auto correct sucks sometimes.


----------



## Bcat

I'm still just sad I paid so much for one the day before the restock. D: 
Also it's growing on me in my sidebar and I don't have enough bells to buy another one for market price


----------



## Chicha

I still can't load the shop on chrome. :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> I'm still just sad I paid so much for one the day before the restock. D:
> Also it's growing on me in my sidebar and I don't have enough bells to buy another one for market price



I'll try to buy a Chocolate Cake for you. <3


----------



## Mars Adept

Any signs of the restock coming soon?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Any signs of the restock coming soon?



There's not really any "signs" of a restock.  It just happens, usually when you're eating, doing homework, sleeping, or basically anything else that doesn't involve staring at your screen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There's not really any "signs" of a restock.  It just happens, usually when you're eating, doing homework, sleeping, or basically anything else that doesn't involve staring at your screen.



I've been stalking the crap out of that shop for the last 24 hours.

I'm gonna catch those cute lil' houses lol


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There's not really any "signs" of a restock.  It just happens, usually when you're eating, doing homework, sleeping, or basically anything else that doesn't involve staring at your screen.



perhaps we could trigger it if we all go to the bathroom at once.


----------



## Mars Adept

Bcat said:


> perhaps we could trigger it if we all go to the bathroom at once.



It just so happens that I have to go. Good timing.


----------



## Bcat

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It just so happens that I have to go. Good timing.



everyone now is the time! deploy!!!!


----------



## Chicha

I anticipate we'll be seeing a restock by tonight at least. Hopefully staff will be nice to us and do it sooner than later.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> I anticipate we'll be seeing a restock by tonight at least. Hopefully staff will be nice to us and do it sooner than later.



I remember when we were all whining about there needing to be restocks.  Now that there are, we're whining about the restocks. XD


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm back. Hopefully it'll be a few hours from now or less.


----------



## uwuzumakii

If anyone manages to catch any houses during any of the restocks, please hmu, I'm desperate! (and greedy!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It really, really bugs me when people already have the houses and just want to sell them for profit.  Uttumori wants a whole lineup of Moris, so that's fine.  Chicha wants a yellow house to make her lineup better.  I want a teal house to make my lineup better.  Being greedy is wrong.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It really, really bugs me when people already have the houses and just want to sell them for profit.  Uttumori wants a whole lineup of Moris, so that's fine.  Chicha wants a yellow house to make her lineup better.  I want a teal house to make my lineup better.  Being greedy is wrong.



What's wrong with buying collectibles just to sell them? As long as you don't over price them, I don't see what's wrong with that.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It really, really bugs me when people already have the houses and just want to sell them for profit.  Uttumori wants a whole lineup of Moris, so that's fine.  Chicha wants a yellow house to make her lineup better.  I want a teal house to make my lineup better.  Being greedy is wrong.



I actually can't blame people for wanting to resell just because the price for some collectibles are only possible by selling at a large amount. I kind of wish posts gave you more bells to make the feat easier.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Did I miss any restocks today?


----------



## Chicha

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Did I miss any restocks today?



Nope, still no sign of restocks.


----------



## Xerolin

restock pleas


----------



## moonford

With the amount of people talking about the difficulty of earning bells for the last year or so I think a change needs to be made. 

I'm okay with the way things are but I can see why people get mad when they can't afford collectibles and such.


----------



## uwuzumakii

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It really, really bugs me when people already have the houses and just want to sell them for profit.  Uttumori wants a whole lineup of Moris, so that's fine.  Chicha wants a yellow house to make her lineup better.  I want a teal house to make my lineup better.  Being greedy is wrong.



By "greedy" I meant I wanted to collect all of the house collectibles. I absolutely hate scalpers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BluePikachu47 said:


> By "greedy" I meant I wanted to collect all of the house collectibles. I absolutely hate scalpers.



Oh!  In that case I have gained back all my respect for you.  It's not greedy to want to collect all the houses.  It's called being a collecter lol.


----------



## Mars Adept

I still don't see what's wrong with buying them just to sell them, as long as you don't overprice them. Am I missing something here?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I still don't see what's wrong with buying them just to sell them, as long as you don't overprice them. Am I missing something here?



Nothing wrong with selling them.  The only problem is that a cheap house collectible is unheard of around here.  Just look at the guide and you'll see.  This blue house Chicha sent me?  5,000+ TBT.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm fine with people buying and reselling for a moderate profit, but let's take the shamrocks for an example... One person bought nearly the entire stock just to sell them. It's stuff like that that I have an issue with.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nothing wrong with selling them.  The only problem is that a cheap house collectible is unheard of around here.  Just look at the guide and you'll see.  This blue house Chicha sent me?  5,000+ TBT.



A long time ago, during the very big restock of 2016, I didn't really know the value of TBT, so I sold my three light blue houses for 42 TBT each.

Now, I would probably sell them at 80 or something like that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> A long time ago, during the very big restock of 2016, I didn't really know the value of TBT, so I sold my three light blue houses for 42 TBT each.
> 
> Now, I would probably sell them at 80 or something like that.



80 is extremely fair for the light blue houses.  I paid 450 for mine the day before the restocks, though.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 80 is extremely fair for the light blue houses.  I paid 450 for mine the day before the restocks, though.



Yeah, I was looking at the price guide.

If I remember correctly, I also sold an apple for 214 TBT to someone who wanted it very much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the price guide.
> 
> If I remember correctly, I also sold an apple for 214 TBT to someone who wanted it very much.



Again, 215 TBT for an Apple is fair as well.  Know how much someone wanted me to pay for theirs?  900 TBT.


----------



## Mars Adept

It is almost the end of the day for me. When will there be restocks?


----------



## Araie

Congrats to Laudine and Peter! Super happy for you guys


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It is almost the end of the day for me. When will there be restocks?



Only the staff know.  *Refreshing intensifies*


----------



## uwuzumakii

How long of a ban would I get for sending Jeremy PMs about the restocks over the next few days?


----------



## p e p p e r

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It really, really bugs me when people already have the houses and just want to sell them for profit.  Uttumori wants a whole lineup of Moris, so that's fine.  Chicha wants a yellow house to make her lineup better.  I want a teal house to make my lineup better.  Being greedy is wrong.



reminds me of an old legendary post...

_
Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE._

- - - Post Merge - - -

but really, it's fine if you don't want to sell for profit, but don't get mad at others or call them greedy.  that's the purpose of collectibles, the admins designed it that way.  if they didn't want people to make profit they could make every collectible unlimited


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

p e p p e r said:


> reminds me of an old legendary post...
> 
> _
> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE._



LMAO, who wrote that?


----------



## uwuzumakii

p e p p e r said:


> reminds me of an old legendary post...
> 
> _
> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE._



That post sounds so familiar, but I don't remember who said it...


----------



## Mars Adept

p e p p e r said:


> reminds me of an old legendary post...
> 
> _
> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE._
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but really, it's fine if you don't want to sell for profit, but don't get mad at others or call them greedy.  that's the purpose of collectibles, the admins designed it that way.  if they didn't want people to make profit they could make every collectible unlimited



I remember that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

p e p p e r said:


> but really, it's fine if you don't want to sell for profit, but don't get mad at others or call them greedy.  that's the purpose of collectibles, the admins designed it that way.  if they didn't want people to make profit they could make every collectible unlimited



There comes a point when there's just *too* much of a profit being made.


----------



## p e p p e r

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There comes a point when there's just *too* much of a profit being made.



who are you to say what is too much?  i just bought a full set of letters from Pennifet for 18k tbt - and she is one of the sweetest most generous people here.  it's other people's decision to spend what they want.


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm just waiting for the restocks to happen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

p e p p e r said:


> who are you to say what is too much?  i just bought a full set of letters from Pennifet for 18k tbt - and she is one of the sweetest most generous people here.  it's other people's decision to spend what they want.



Who are you to assume that I think collectible prices have anything to do with how generous someone is?  We base our prices off a guide where there's no real reason for any of the prices to be so high.  I hate to tell you, but the majority of people on here don't even have 5k TBT, let alone 18k.  A mansion might be cheap to a rich person, amirite?


----------



## Flare

I think there was a Pink House restock but rip. Probably not.
I doubt I'll be able to get a full set o Houses now.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Flare said:


> I think there was a Pink House restock but rip. Probably not.



What? When? Just now?


----------



## Flare

BluePikachu47 said:


> What? When? Just now?


Well I think. 
I kinda doubt it though. But I kinda thought the number of sold Pink houses was less than 259.


----------



## Vizionari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> LMAO, who wrote that?



from this post


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vizionari said:


> from this post



Thanks to you I just liked a post from 2014. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> from this post



So that was written on February 12th, 1993 before I joined this site. I didn't realize how early that post was written.


----------



## Aquari

Tbh i dont mind people buyin collectibles for profit, they can use the tbt earned to buy a collectible they actually like later on in the future, tbt is pretty hard to get when you cant make art or run AC item shops in retail, spam posting and voting on polls alone isnt gonna cut it.


----------



## Chicha

Wow, still no restock yet? Phew. I went to go eat dinner. =v=


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

If I've been refreshing the shop since 6 A.M. for nothing I'm going to be *very* displeased.


----------



## Flare

I've never more fearful to take a shower more in my entire life. D:


----------



## uwuzumakii

I bet Jeremy's doing this on purpose just to keep us on our toes...


----------



## Chicha

I've been up since this morning refreshing.

All for the big moment. =v=


----------



## Moonfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> I bet Jeremy's doing this on purpose just to keep us on our toes...



He's probably out for the day with his family lol


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moonfish said:


> He's probably out for the day with his family lol



Or that, lol!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The worst part is, we don't even know what will be restocked.  Could be just the fruits, could be just the houses, could be just the Chocolate Cake.  It could even be Leif,  but I'll cry if it is.


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The worst part is, we don't even know what will be restocked.  Could be just the fruits, could be just the houses, could be just the Chocolate Cake.  It could even be Leif,  but I'll cry if it is.


This is what frustrates me too. I mean, I expected the restocks would be fast and be in large amounts, but this seems a bit ridiculous. I was hoping for a lineup like this どうぶつの森. Many probably wanted it too but it seems rather difficult if they were to be new ones. I would probably not mind a messed up order after a while but... yeah it would still be hell to try and get them all. 
I'm glad I was able to get at least ど however.  I'm very grateful about it. 
And it's nice to see some were able to get a collectible they desired too.


----------



## Xerolin

Moonfish said:


> He's probably out for the day with his family lol



he has no family


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> This is what frustrates me too. I mean, I expected the restocks would be fast and be in large amounts, but this seems a bit ridiculous. I was hoping for a lineup like this どうぶつの森. Many probably wanted it too but it seems rather difficult if they were to be new ones. I would probably not mind a messed up order after a while but... yeah it would still be hell to try and get them all.
> I'm glad I was able to get at least ど however.  I'm very grateful about it.
> And it's nice to see some were able to get a collectible they desired too.



Honestly I don't care about the order of my houses.  I don't even care if I get all the houses.  I just want one teal house and I'll be happy.  You're right, though.  Having this blue house makes the wait much less painful.


----------



## p e p p e r

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who are you to assume that I think collectible prices have anything to do with how generous someone is?  We base our prices off a guide where there's no real reason for any of the prices to be so high.  I hate to tell you, but the majority of people on here don't even have 5k TBT, let alone 18k.  A mansion might be cheap to a rich person, amirite?




these are your words



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It really, really bugs me when people already have the houses and just want to sell them for profit.  Being greedy is wrong.



collectible prices are not controlled by the guides, they are the way they are because of simple concept of supply and demand.  all members here contribute to the prices being the way they are.  the rare ones are worth a lot, you can't change that. so if some people don't have 5k tbt to spend on rare collectibles, they can buy the cheaper ones - or work to earn enough tbt to buy the rare one.  just like in rl, not every owns a maserati, if you want one, you have to work hard to get one


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

p e p p e r said:


> these are your words
> 
> 
> 
> collectible prices are not controlled by the guides, they are the way they are because of simple concept of supply and demand.  all members here contribute to the prices being the way they are.  the rare ones are worth a lot, you can't change that. so if some people don't have 5k tbt to spend on rare collectibles, they can buy the cheaper ones - or work to earn enough tbt to buy the rare one.  just like in rl, not every owns a maserati, if you want one, you have to work hard to get one



The problem with that is that it's extremely difficult to earn enough TBT to afford even one rare collectible.  Making art and selling AC items takes valuable time and energy IRL.  Why should we have to waste our lives trying to afford a pixel on a website?  You don't even have a leg to stand on considering you just purchased an 18k set of collectibles just because you felt like it.


----------



## Chicha

Flare said:


> This is what frustrates me too. I mean, I expected the restocks would be fast and be in large amounts, but this seems a bit ridiculous. I was hoping for a lineup like this どうぶつの森. Many probably wanted it too but it seems rather difficult if they were to be new ones. I would probably not mind a messed up order after a while but... yeah it would still be hell to try and get them all.
> I'm glad I was able to get at least ど however.  I'm very grateful about it.
> And it's nice to see some were able to get a collectible they desired too.



I recall staff saying they'll maybe implement something where we can order our collectibles however we want in the future. There's so many line-ups I'd love to do but because of the dates, it makes it difficult to accomplish (especially if you're after older released collectibles).


----------



## Xerolin

Chicha said:


> I recall staff saying they'll maybe implement something where we can order our collectibles however we want in the future. There's so many line-ups I'd love to do but because of the dates, it makes it difficult to accomplish (especially if you're after older released collectibles).



i believe in the last direct (or just somewhere lmao) staff said there were future plans for a premium membership or something along the lines here on tbt that would allow custom ordering of collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> i believe in the last direct (or just somewhere lmao) staff said there were future plans for a premium membership or something along the lines here on tbt that would allow custom ordering of collectibles



I am NOT going to start paying real life money to re-arrange my collectibles.


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am NOT going to start paying real life money to re-arrange my collectibles.



i mean idk if they said premium or not
ill go look back for the post

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				tbt direct 5.7.16 said:
			
		

> we will be announcing a new collectible reordering feature under a premium service in a future TBT Direct.


@staff hey can we can some new info on this its been over a year


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Going to bed now.  I'll pay 150 TBT to anyone who snags me a teal house.


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Going to bed now.  I'll pay 150 TBT to anyone who snags me a teal house.



Yeah i can try


----------



## uwuzumakii

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Going to bed now.  I'll pay 150 TBT to anyone who snags me a teal house.



I'll keep my eye out for you.


----------



## King Dorado

my guess is that Jeremy, Murray, Justin, and Javocado were all representing TBT at the World Splat championships today at E3... 

hopefully there will be a Leif restock, coz i think there are people who still would like one.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I think there was a chocolate cake in the shop, but I'm not sure... I tried to buy it, but I think someone else snagged it.


----------



## Flare

There was a Choco Cake restock and they all sold out in a refresh wtf. D:


----------



## uwuzumakii

THERE'S CYAN HOUSES!


----------



## Aquari

wow i didnt even get to see a mori


----------



## Chicha

Oh welp, there was a restock when I was looking through other threads, go figure. 

Looks like 3 mori were sold and a chocolate cake (2 or 3???) were sold.


----------



## Flare

And of course Leif gets 100 collectibles restocked. 
Smh I didn't even see the Moris.


----------



## Moonfish

Of course while I was checking my other game for 5 minutes

/weeps


----------



## Aquari

welp **** it, i'll just buy a mori at full inflated price


----------



## Chicha

There's still chances there could be another restock. Staff did say it'll be throughout this week.


----------



## uwuzumakii

If there's a restock of the teal houses and I miss it, I'll trade my mori I just got for one.


----------



## King Dorado

3 more mori (heh), i didnt see them.

2 choco cakes (never saw them either).

i think there were 5 peaches, i had 1 but it disappeared from my cart.

on the bright side there were 15 of the cyan houses and i snagged 2, its the first time i ever managed to get a house from a restock!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Also, now that there's been a restock, I'm extremely anxious so now I'm checking the shop every 5 seconds. rip


----------



## Chicha

King Dorado said:


> 3 more mori (heh), i didnt see them.
> 
> 2 choco cakes (never saw them either).
> 
> i think there were 5 peaches, i had 1 but it disappeared from my cart.
> 
> on the bright side there were 15 of the cyan houses and i snagged 2, its the first time i ever managed to get a house from a restock!



Congrats on your cyan houses! Wow, 15 is a lot. Interesting.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Chicha said:


> Congrats on your cyan houses! Wow, 15 is a lot. Interesting.



Yeah, I was a little shocked too. Maybe it's the admin's way of apologizing for not restocking at all today.


----------



## Chicha

BluePikachu47 said:


> Yeah, I was a little shocked too. Maybe it's the admin's way of apologizing for not restocking at all today.



Probably. Hopefully, they'll restock a few of the other houses tonight.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Chicha said:


> Probably. Hopefully, they'll restock a few of the other houses tonight.



I've been eyeing those teal houses like a hawk... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chicha

BluePikachu47 said:


> I've been eyeing those teal houses like a hawk... Fingers crossed!



Good luck! I'm after a yellow house for my line-up and a couple other houses to gift.

We're all gonna dream about these dang pixels.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Chicha said:


> Good luck! I'm after a yellow house for my line-up and a couple other houses to gift.
> 
> We're all gonna dream about these dang pixels.



My eyes keep playing tricks on me... Every little thing makes my heart race!


----------



## Xerolin

oh time to die in a hole


----------



## Flare

Here lies my time wasted reloading...


----------



## Chicha

So what has been restocked so far?

Yesterday:
- 1 toy hammer
- 3 moris
- 10 cherries (??)
- ? peaches
- 10 cyan houses
- 2 blue houses
- ? chocolate cakes
- ? teal houses


Today:
- 15 cyan houses
- 5 peaches
- ? apples
- 3 mori
- 2 chocolate cakes (iirc?)

Anyone who can help out?


----------



## Flare

Chicha said:


> So what has been restocked so far?
> 
> Yesterday:
> - 1 toy hammer
> - 10 mori (iirc?)
> - 10 cherries (iirc?)
> - ? peaches
> - ? cyan houses
> - ? blue houses
> - ? chocolate cakes
> - ? teal houses
> 
> 
> Today:
> - 15 cyan houses
> - 3 mori
> - 2 chocolate cakes (iirc?)
> 
> Anyone who can help out?


I've seen 10 Cyan Houses restocked yesterday.


----------



## Chicha

Flare said:


> I've seen 10 Cyan Houses restocked yesterday.



Thank you, updated previous post.

Dang, 25 cyan houses? I'm shocked.


----------



## Xerolin

collectibles corrupt us

my friend on discord said this and lets be honest


----------



## Aquari

well i managed to buy a mori for 1.8k (trade value) from a friend so i guess all is not lost :{


----------



## pandapples

Chicha said:


> So what has been restocked so far?
> 
> Yesterday:
> - 1 toy hammer
> - 10 mori (iirc?)
> - 10 cherries (iirc?)
> - ? peaches
> - 10 cyan houses
> - ? blue houses
> - ? chocolate cakes
> - ? teal houses
> 
> 
> Today:
> - 15 cyan houses
> - 3 mori
> - 2 chocolate cakes (iirc?)
> 
> Anyone who can help out?



I think yesterday it was 3 mori and 2 dark blue 

today also had peaches but not sure how many


----------



## King Dorado

i think it was only 3 mori yesterday.  5 peaches today. there have been a few apples i think maybe five total give or take.


----------



## Xerolin

King Dorado said:


> i think it was only 3 mori yesterday.  5 peaches today. there have been a few apples i think maybe five total give or take.



the heck how did you get two light blue houses
i mean yeah from 2 diff restocks but still


----------



## ZetaFunction

"Restocks" they said.

:/// this is almost as bad as last years ngl

congrats to those who managed to get anything


----------



## Chicha

pandapples said:


> I think yesterday it was 3 mori and 2 dark blue
> 
> today also had peaches but not sure how many



Thank you, dear <3



King Dorado said:


> i think it was only 3 mori yesterday.  5 peaches today. there have been a few apples i think maybe five total give or take.



Ah okay, thank you! 

So far, we have...

Yesterday:
- 1 toy hammer
- 3 moris
- 10 cherries (??)
- ? peaches
- 10 cyan houses
- 2 blue houses
- ? chocolate cakes
- ? teal houses


Today:
- 15 cyan houses
- 5 peaches
- ? apples
- 3 mori
- 2 chocolate cakes (iirc?)


----------



## Aquari

I'm free :'}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also shamrock collectible should get an update too, pink background looks weird


----------



## Xerolin

i hate this website


----------



## King Dorado

Chicha said:


> Thank you, updated previous post.
> 
> Dang, 25 cyan houses? I'm shocked.



I dunno, ive always had the impression the house collectibles used to be restocked more frequently the first few years they came out, so seems appropriate to make them more plentiful for the newer members imo



Xerolin said:


> the heck how did you get two light blue houses
> i mean yeah from 2 diff restocks but still



i must have refreshed right when they stocked coz like i said i saw 15 in stock. actually, i bought 1 and went back to shop and still was able to buy another.  i think the items were sort of staggered in how they were stocked, so if you saw and tried to buy something, youd pretty much miss whatever stocked during the next sixty seconds while u were wrapping up and refreshing...


----------



## Chicha

King Dorado said:


> I dunno, ive always had the impression the house collectibles used to be restocked more frequently the first few years they came out, so seems appropriate to make them more plentiful for the newer members imo



True! It's about time the houses got more recent restocks.


@ staff: pls restock the yellow house


----------



## Xerolin

Chicha said:


> True! It's about time the houses got more recent restocks.
> 
> 
> @ staff: pls restock the yellow house



but の = no


----------



## allainah

Uttumori said:


> well i managed to buy a mori for 1.8k (trade value) from a friend so i guess all is not lost :{



i was able to snag a mori so i'll send u my old one!


----------



## Chicha

Xerolin said:


> but の = no



Shhh, don't tell the staff


----------



## Jake

Xerolin said:


> @staff hey can we can some new info on this its been over a year



We have nothing to announce at the present.


----------



## Xerolin

Jake said:


> We have nothing to announce at the present.



sads

lookie the forum is dead and everyones asleep a restock must be coming


----------



## Mars Adept

I missed the last restock. I hope there will be another one soon. I am active more at late night hours.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

There was a restock?  What was restocked?


----------



## hestu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There was a restock?  What was restocked?



15 cyan houses,  3 mori, 2 Choco cakes, and 5 peaches


----------



## Moonfish

I missed the mori but was able to get a couple apples.

Thanks staff for the restock


----------



## mogyay

can't complain about a cute lil cherry!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I wanted a choco cake so bad XD when was it restocked?


----------



## Moonfish

Issi said:


> I wanted a choco cake so bad XD when was it restocked?



I think last night? At the same time as the cyan houses.


----------



## Moonfish

Issi said:


> I wanted a choco cake so bad XD when was it restocked?



I think last night? At the same time as the cyan houses.


----------



## King Dorado

i wonder how late this week the restocks will continue?

also, i wonder if there will be any yellow house restocks?  last year iirc there were only four of them issued, all during the Restockapalooza event in May....


----------



## Xerolin

dead


----------



## Chicha

Good morning, y'all. When was the last restock? I recall the one at night.


----------



## King Dorado

Chicha said:


> Good morning, y'all. When was the last restock? I recall the one at night.



there was one this morning around 9 am EST


----------



## Chicha

King Dorado said:


> there was one this morning around 9 am EST



Oh wow, that was 6 am for me. Thank you!


----------



## Bcat

I was on here around 9 est and everything was gone though. I thought there was one in the night around 1:30 am est?


----------



## Moonfish

I managed to snag a couple apples from the restock this morning


----------



## Corrie

Ah! I missed the restock! Glad there was another one for you guys! Gotta stop the scalpers!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know we all hate scalpers, but I'm only after the TBT Bells. I want to get back up to 10,000 TBT.

I'll promise you a toy hammer or one of the rare letter collectibles (even the yellow letter) if someone can send me 4,000 TBT.


----------



## moonford

I'm annoyed that the restocks happen at really inconvenient times for me, I can never seem to be AWAKE for them since they're only available in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Mars Adept

I was asleep when the last restock happened. I hope I can be there for one of the restocks.


----------



## uwuzumakii

The only reason I was able to catch the restocks is because I stayed awake for way too long...


----------



## Mars Adept

I just got something. Apparently there was a restock just now???


----------



## Heyden

who stole my dark blue house angery emoji


----------



## Xerolin

oh. OH
holy heck peach and TOY HAMMER omg
i didnt even scroll down to the houses i just got the hammer ASAP


----------



## Mars Adept

Chocolate cake and pink house. There are still cherries for sale, apparently.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder why the yellow letters aren't being restocked.


----------



## Flare

Xerolin said:


> oh. OH
> holy heck peach and TOY HAMMER omg
> i didnt even scroll down to the houses i just got the hammer ASAP


That's great Xerolin! 
Nice to see you finally got something you wanted.


----------



## Bcat

Yeah I missed the good stuff. There's still a bunch of cherries though. Go get em' peeps!


----------



## Xerolin

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder why the yellow letters aren't being restocked.



its the most valuable collectible thats being displayed in the shop so i mean
they might be restocked who knows!!


----------



## Pinkbell

Got a cherry, missed a peach and pink house al;dl;fkd; qq


----------



## Mars Adept

Yeah, I saw a peach for sale, but I decided to aim for what was left besides that. Those chocolate cakes sold out fast!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder why the yellow letters aren't being restocked.



Idk cause that's the only house I want tbh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'll be looking out for the yellow letter (which I think is a possessive pronoun in Japanese).


----------



## mogyay

guys i appreciate the cherries but hmu with some peaches plz


----------



## Pinkbell

mogyay said:


> guys i appreciate the cherries but hmu with some peaches plz



My feeling exactly qq


----------



## King Dorado

dang I even had the shop tab open on my laptop but I was looking at a different website when they stocked.

dunno how many pink houses there were (or cyan, if any).

but there were definitely:

2 choco cakes
2 peaches
1 hammer (congrats Xerolin!)
and 1 dark blue haus...


----------



## Mars Adept

King Dorado said:


> dang I even had the shop tab open on my laptop but I was looking at a different website when they stocked.
> 
> dunno how many pink houses there were (or cyan, if any).
> 
> but there were definitely:
> 
> 2 choco cakes
> 2 peaches
> 1 hammer (congrats Xerolin!)
> and 1 dark blue haus...



I got a pink house. I sold it.


----------



## King Dorado

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I got a pink house. I sold it.



that was a fast sale!  dude youre a house flipper!


----------



## Mars Adept

King Dorado said:


> that was a fast sale!  dude youre a house flipper!



Well, I did sell it way below price guide price. 250 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I did some cherry picking while waiting for 10,000 TBT a yellow house to come back in stock.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I did some cherry picking while waiting for 10,000 TBT a yellow house to come back in stock.



Cherry: "I have become one with the apples. They still don't know I'm a cherry."


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Cherry: "I have become one with the apples. They still don't know I'm a cherry."



They're about to kick out the poor cherry.

EDIT: It's out. I still have the cherry, but the apples want my sidebar a lot.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Crap, did I miss another restock? Were any teal houses sold?


----------



## Mars Adept

BluePikachu47 said:


> Crap, did I miss another restock? Were any teal houses sold?



There might've been one. Not sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BluePikachu47 said:


> Crap, did I miss another restock? Were any teal houses sold?



they restocked the cherries but I haven't seen any house restocks yet.


----------



## King Dorado

BluePikachu47 said:


> Crap, did I miss another restock? Were any teal houses sold?



i dont think so, but a dark blue sold


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There are still two cherries in stock. Who would like to adopt them?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> There are still two cherries in stock. Who would like to adopt them?



Hopefully they go to a good home


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Shall I take the other two cherries? Or do you guys want me to save them for you?


----------



## Chicha

Oh wow, a restock happens when I was running an errand. Congrats to Xerolin for scoring the toy hammer!

Eagerly waiting for the yellow house.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I exist only to get a teal house for me and a yellow house for Chicha.  If I miss a restock and neither of those things were in it, I'm cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Shall I take the other two cherries? Or do you guys want me to save them for you?



You can take them if you want and then sell them later to people who missed the restock


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I exist only to get a teal house for me and a yellow house for Chicha.  If I miss a restock and neither of those things were in it, I'm cool.



Yeah, neither of our favs were stocked... yet.


----------



## Xerolin

im still shocked that i got the hammer lmao


----------



## Chicha

Xerolin said:


> im still shocked that i got the hammer lmao



You should be happy! It's a cool collectible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> im still shocked that i got the hammer lmao



It looks great in your sidebar!  I couldn't afford one even if I managed to grab one before they were sold out.  Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm still refreshing the shop. Hopefully I can catch a yellow letter in the stock.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I rly hope they don't restock the yellow house when I'm gone T.T 

I love it's beautiful yellowness ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Damn it you guys, Chicha is literally one yellow house from a perfect, symmetrical lineup.  I will be pissed if she doesn't get one.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn it you guys, Chicha is literally one yellow house from a perfect, symmetrical lineup.  I will be pissed if she doesn't get one.



True, I want it for my lineup. XD

I'm predicting only 1 or 2 will stock at different times.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Just sayin' if I find one in the shop I'm gonna buy it.
> 
> It's like a once in a lifetime opportunity.



I can't blame ya, it's the cutest out of all the houses imo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to let you know that I won't be looking out for a restock after 6:00 PM (it's 5:15 in my time), but for now, I'll still be looking out for one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn it you guys, Chicha is literally one yellow house from a perfect, symmetrical lineup.  I will be pissed if she doesn't get one.



Just sayin' if I find one in the shop I'm gonna buy it.

It's like a once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you want to know how rare yellow letters are:

When I first joined TBT, I remembered that only 38 to 40 were sold in total. Now only 48 were sold total.


----------



## Pinkbell

I'll probably missed the next restock. Wednesday night service.


----------



## roseflower

Chicha said:


> True, I want it for my lineup. XD
> 
> I'm predicting only 1 or 2 will stock at different times.



Good luck, this needs to happen!


----------



## Xerolin

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do you want to know how rare yellow letters are:
> 
> When I first joined TBT, I remembered that only 38 to 40 were sold in total. Now only 48 were sold total.



and most of the members with 38-40 are probably inactive now :')


----------



## Chicha

roseflower said:


> Good luck, this needs to happen!



Thank you, will try.



Xerolin said:


> and most of the members with 38-40 are probably inactive now :')



Prettty much. =^=


----------



## Tensu

King Dorado said:


> dang I even had the shop tab open on my laptop but I was looking at a different website when they stocked.
> 
> dunno how many pink houses there were (or cyan, if any).
> 
> but there were definitely:
> 
> 2 choco cakes
> 2 peaches
> 1 hammer (congrats Xerolin!)
> and 1 dark blue haus...



I got a pink house during the restock this morning


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh yeah.  I'd like to buy a pink house for my BFF pinkcotton and one for Pinkbell as well.  I wish I could catch just one good restock. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just bought myself a Pikachu Easter Egg to soothe my collectible-less soul.  It's pretty cute.  300 TBT isn't a bad deal, either.


----------



## Mars Adept

Hi everyone. Do you think there will be another restock tomorrow? I hope so!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Hi everyone. Do you think there will be another restock tomorrow? I hope so!



I bet there will be.


----------



## Xerolin

ffs post isnt showing


----------



## Mars Adept

Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet there will be.



I can finally see the latest posts. Yay!

Here's hoping there will be a huge restock tomorrow!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I will catch a restock tomorrow.  I *will.*


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I will catch a restock tomorrow.  I *will.*



that's the spirit!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> that's the spirit!



I wish you luck in snagging a Chocolate Cake.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wish you luck in snagging a Chocolate Cake.



I got a chocolate cake earlier today. I plan on keeping it for now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I got a chocolate cake earlier today. I plan on keeping it for now.



That sounds like bragging to me. Lol.  Congrats on being lucky!


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wish you luck in snagging a Chocolate Cake.



and you, your teal house


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That sounds like bragging to me. Lol.  Congrats on being lucky!



Thanks. I also sold a pink house for 250 TBT. I'll keep trying to get rare collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> and you, your teal house



I applaud your use of that gif.


----------



## Zakuro.

Zakuro. said:


> i seem to be having difficulty with the bell giveaway!
> every time i click on it, it just takes me to the homepage ;v;
> is this supposed to happen?



hi could someone answer my question?


----------



## Seroja

Zakuro. said:


> hi could someone answer my question?



I forgot, but you're supposed to get a pm or something.


----------



## Bcat

yeah, you'll get a pm telling you that you received the tbt


----------



## King Dorado

Zakuro. said:


> hi could someone answer my question?



you should start a thread about it over on the HQ board....


----------



## uwuzumakii

I haven't been on for a little bit, have they restocked the teal houses yet?


----------



## Mars Adept

BluePikachu47 said:


> I haven't been on for a little bit, have they restocked the teal houses yet?



I don't think any restocks have happened for a few hours.


----------



## Chicha

BluePikachu47 said:


> I haven't been on for a little bit, have they restocked the teal houses yet?



No, I'm pretty sure the teal house hasn't been restocked yet.


----------



## Mars Adept

They should really have another restock soon, for people like us who browse TBT late at night.


----------



## Chicha

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> They should really have another restock soon, for people like us who browse TBT late at night.



True. I just got back from eating dinner. XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BluePikachu47 said:


> I haven't been on for a little bit, have they restocked the teal houses yet?



Ah, fellow searcher of the teal house, I see.  I hope you get one!


----------



## uwuzumakii

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ah, fellow searcher of the teal house, I see.  I hope you get one!



May our searches prove to be plentiful. I dread the day where there are not enough teal houses to be shared among us, so let us wish that such day shall never dawn its light. TL;DR I hope we both get a teal house!


----------



## Xerolin

hoping for another restock before i head off to bed in a few hours


----------



## Lauryn

This is awesome! thank you


----------



## King Dorado

does anyone know when the restocks of permanent shop items ends?  (or is it over already?)


----------



## Chicha

King Dorado said:


> does anyone know when the restocks of permanent shop items ends?  (or is it over already?)



I hope there's a restock for the teal and yellow houses, they're the ones who haven't gotten any yet.


----------



## King Dorado

i think a few teals restocked earlier this week


----------



## Chicha

King Dorado said:


> i think a few teals restocked earlier this week



Ah okay, wow, those went fast!


----------



## Xerolin

oh yay no restocks i missed


----------



## uwuzumakii

Any restocks yet?


----------



## Chicha

BluePikachu47 said:


> Any restocks yet?



I think some peaches were restocked and sold out quickly and maybe a chocolate cake but I lost count x_x


----------



## Alolan_Apples

No letter restocks missed for me, and I was sleeping or at school this whole time.


----------



## Mars Adept

Do you think there will be a new restock anytime soon?


----------



## uwuzumakii

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Do you think there will be a new restock anytime soon?



I hope so.


----------



## Mars Adept

BluePikachu47 said:


> I hope so.



Me too. I want to get more houses, haha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hopefully yellow letters are restocked this time.

Actually, they didn't get stocked this time, but I got a hammer and another apple.


----------



## Mars Adept

There was a peach and cherry restock just now. The peaches sold out before I could get one. Not sure if there was anything else.


----------



## Chicha

Restock!

25 cyan houses
2 apples
2 peaches
2 chocolate cakes
7 cherries

No yellow houses ;o;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chicha said:


> Restock!
> 
> 25 cyan houses
> 2 apples
> 2 peaches
> 2 chocolate cakes
> 7 cherries
> 
> No yellow houses ;o;



You were missing the toy hammer that I caught.


----------



## Mars Adept

I got tons of light blue houses. I'm going to sell them a little bit above shop price (42 TBT each) for people who missed them.


----------



## Chicha

Alolan_Apples said:


> You were missing the toy hammer that I caught.



Ah okay, congrats!


----------



## Moonfish

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I got tons of light blue houses. I'm going to sell them a little bit above shop price (42 TBT each) for people who missed them.



Can I buy one please?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chicha said:


> Ah okay, congrats!



And I hope you get your second yellow letter. Your sidebar is good as yellow, but my sidebar is as red as an apple.


----------



## Pinkbell

Missed due to cleaning in real :U NEXT TIME PEACH NEXT TIME!


----------



## Mars Adept

Pinkbell said:


> Missed due to cleaning in real :U NEXT TIME PEACH NEXT TIME!



I almost got it. I was thinking about you.


----------



## Chicha

Alolan_Apples said:


> And I hope you get your second yellow letter. Your sidebar is good as yellow, but my sidebar is as red as an apple.



Thanks! And very true.


----------



## King Dorado

1 of the dark blue houses also restocked.

dang i shoulda bought a choco cake, but i waited coz i was hoping for a teal or yellow house.  
or dark blue but i never saw that one when it was in stock...


----------



## Mars Adept

Please have another restock tonight, haha.


----------



## Bcat

Why do I keep missing these >.<


----------



## Chicha

Okay, so according to the latest restock, we got:

25 cyan houses
2 apples
2 peaches
2 chocolate cakes
7 cherries
1 toy hammer
1 blue house

If I'm correct?


Oh staff, please stock the yellow house & some teal house so I can gift it. ;o;


----------



## uwuzumakii

I got another mori~!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm already selling my collectibles (even the toy hammer). But like I said before, I'm only after the TBT Bells, and I want to get back up to 10,000 TBT.


----------



## uwuzumakii

BluePikachu47 said:


> I got another mori~!



Make that 2!


----------



## Chicha

BluePikachu47 said:


> I got another mori~!



was that 4 mori just now? It was at 219 sold but I wanna make sure


----------



## uwuzumakii

Still need a teal house, though, but if I don't get it, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Mars Adept

I sold all of my light blue houses very quickly. If I remember correctly, I had six.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Probably gonna gift a mori to someone, but who?


----------



## The Pennifer

I just totally lucked out and got a Cherry and a Mori


----------



## Aquari

BluePikachu47 said:


> Probably gonna gift a mori to someone, but who?



, hows it goin? ;}


----------



## Chicha

The Pennifer said:


> I just totally lucked out and got a Cherry and a Mori



Congrats, dear!


----------



## Mars Adept

There are still cherries available in the shop if anyone wants to buy them.


----------



## Aquari

Omygosh thank you @bluepikachu, youre such a sweetheart! <3, also restock happened literally a few minutes before i woke up just barely ripp


----------



## uwuzumakii

I hope Uttumori and Bcat like their new gifts!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> I hope Uttumori and Bcat like their new gifts!



And I hope ThatOneMarshalFangirl likes what I sent her.


----------



## ZetaFunction

So many cyan houses restocked holyyyyy

time to stalk the shop again


----------



## Mars Adept

Lucanosa said:


> So many cyan houses restocked holyyyyy
> 
> time to stalk the shop again



I hope you like the one I sold to you.


----------



## Ichiban

I'm just casually lurking for the cheap houses


----------



## ZetaFunction

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I hope you like the one I sold to you.



I do!  Thank you again!

hopefully next event we have everyone can share instead of fight and scalp LOL this is like the first time I've ever seen people actually sharing stuff from a restock


----------



## Chicha

I'm hoping the yellow house gets a restock, it's the only one that hasn't yet and I'm suffering


----------



## Aquari

omg i nabbed 2 i think


----------



## Mars Adept

A green house restock just happened. I got one.


----------



## Chicha

Wow, 3 more mori were stocked and in a flash, they're gone XD


----------



## Moonfish

Can't believe I keep missing the mori


----------



## Mars Adept

Moonfish said:


> Can't believe I keep missing the mori



I'm so sorry.


----------



## ZetaFunction

//when you refresh and the moris disappear immediately


----------



## Chicha

so far, today, we got:

25 cyan houses
2 apples
2 peaches
2 chocolate cakes
7 cherries
1 toy hammer
1 blue house
6 mori ???


----------



## Mars Adept

I can't believe I got a green letter. It just happened out of nowhere.


----------



## Aquari

my lineup is finally finished!, thank you to everyone that helped! <3


----------



## Chicha

Uttumori said:


> my lineup is finally finished!, thank you to everyone that helped! <3



It's a mori


----------



## Vizionari

Damn I just missed the restock while I was doing housework ;;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Uttumori said:


> my lineup is finally finished!, thank you to everyone that helped! <3



It looks really good, just like my sidebar of apples.


----------



## Vizionari

Uttumori said:


> my lineup is finally finished!, thank you to everyone that helped! <3



Congrats!


----------



## The Pennifer

Uttumori said:


> my lineup is finally finished!, thank you to everyone that helped! <3


Looks great


----------



## Mars Adept

Me and Uttumori got all the green letters in the restock that happened just now, I think.


----------



## Aquari

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Me and Uttumori got all the green letters in the restock that happened just now, I think.



How many were there?


----------



## Chicha

I want to say there 6 or 7 mori restocked today alone


----------



## Mars Adept

I meant the restock that happened just now.


----------



## Vizionari

There's still some cherries left, I think 6


----------



## Xerolin

ugh i was hanging out with my dad during the restock


----------



## The Pennifer

When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie ... it's a Mori ... heh heh


----------



## Mars Adept

I have been lucky with the restock! So far, I have gotten:
Chocolate Cake
Pink House (sold it)
6 Light Blue Houses (sold them)
Green Letter


----------



## Xerolin

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I have been lucky with the restock! So far, I have gotten:
> Chocolate Cake
> Pink House (sold it)
> 6 Light Blue Houses (sold them)
> Green Letter



dang. ive gotten 
peach
4 cherries (sold 1)
toy hammer


----------



## Pinkbell

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I have been lucky with the restock! So far, I have gotten:
> Chocolate Cake
> Pink House (sold it)
> 6 Light Blue Houses (sold them)
> Green Letter



Next pink house sell to me becuss my luck fudges qq


----------



## allainah

Vizionari said:


> Damn I just missed the restock while I was doing housework ;;



I missed it too while making lunch :c i literally stayed up all last night & i've been watching the shop non stop since then & i still miss it lmao nioce

- - - Post Merge - - -

but congrat Uttomori your sidebar looks hoT


----------



## Xerolin

i wish they'd do like 2 restocks really close to each other or whatever like theyve done that before
i make no sense lmao


----------



## Mars Adept

Xerolin said:


> i wish they'd do like 2 restocks really close to each other or whatever like theyve done that before
> i make no sense lmao



They did just now. First one with peaches and whatnot, then a green letter restock. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pinkbell said:


> Next pink house sell to me becuss my luck fudges qq



I was trying to get a peach to sell to you.


----------



## Xerolin

gdfjhdfsdf;lwjfkdjf;welj dying


----------



## Mars Adept

Xerolin said:


> gdfjhdfsdf;lwjfkdjf;welj dying



If it makes you feel any better, I was surprised I managed to get a green letter.


----------



## Aquari

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I have been lucky with the restock! So far, I have gotten:
> Chocolate Cake
> Pink House (sold it)
> 6 Light Blue Houses (sold them)
> Green Letter



dang, *6* cyan houses!, congrats!


----------



## Pinkbell

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> They did just now. First one with peaches and whatnot, then a green letter restock.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a peach to sell to you.



a'dfj'djaj i'd buy that too lol!

Also i'm off rummage for a snack and watch The Flash time catch up with netflix


----------



## uwuzumakii

Just got back from exploring a creek, any restocks?


----------



## Mars Adept

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just got back from exploring a creek, any restocks?



Yes. There were a lot of things that were restocked. I managed to get a green letter.


----------



## uwuzumakii

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yes. There were a lot of things that were restocked. I managed to get a green letter.



Any teal houses?


----------



## Mars Adept

BluePikachu47 said:


> Any teal houses?



I don't think so. Maybe.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Well, if there are any more teal houses restocked, can someone snag one for me? I am going to be busy for the next few hours.


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm going to go sell my green letter. Wish me luck.


----------



## Aquari

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm going to go sell my green letter. Wish me luck.



**cough* *cough** I'll buy for 60tbt


----------



## Mars Adept

Uttumori said:


> **cough* *cough** I'll buy for 60tbt



Too low. Sorry.


----------



## King Dorado

I wonder who's been getting the dark blue letters??

havent seen any displayed in anyone's sidebar, and havent seen any for private sale....


----------



## Chicha

King Dorado said:


> I wonder who's been getting the dark blue letters??
> 
> havent seen any displayed in anyone's sidebar, and havent seen any for private sale....



I bought one and gifted it to ThatOneMarshalFangirl, but I'm not sure who grabbed the other one.


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dorado said:


> I wonder who's been getting the dark blue letters??
> 
> havent seen any displayed in anyone's sidebar, and havent seen any for private sale....



I know who.  They probably have all of them from the restocks so far LOL


----------



## Flare

Ah crap I was damn asleep during the restocks.


----------



## Mink777

I need some items. I want Mori's. I expect a restock soon.


----------



## Moonfish

Alien. said:


> I need some items. I want Mori's. I expect a restock soon.



There was just a restock like an hour ago.  I don't think there'll be more for a while.


----------



## Xerolin

tf there was another restock???? i hate this


----------



## Moonfish

Xerolin said:


> tf there was another restock???? i hate this



I don't think so, I was referring to the one with a butt load of houses and like 10 mori


----------



## Xerolin

Moonfish said:


> I don't think so, I was referring to the one with a butt load of houses and like 10 mori



i mean yeah there was that one but wasnt there one after?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

I've always wanted to own a house, but they're always restocked when I'm sleeping or I don't spam the refresh button fast enough. I nabbed a nice cherry, though. 

There are two cherries left. Buy them while you still can.


----------



## Aquari

Refreshing shop a bit more casually now, theres still like 2 cherries, thats a surprise


----------



## Xerolin

wow the cyan house prices are gonna go WAAAYYY down like forreals


----------



## Aquari

Same with mori


with each mori restock my soul dies a little


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm still trying to sell my green letter.

I'll be on the look for restocks.


----------



## Aquari

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm still trying to sell my green letter.
> 
> I'll be on the look for restocks.



try when the restocks are done


----------



## Mars Adept

Uttumori said:


> try when the restocks are done



Good idea.


----------



## Aquari

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Good idea.



once restocks are done people who still want one will have no choice but to buy at inflated price, unfortunately


----------



## Mars Adept

Uttumori said:


> once restocks are done people who still want one will have no choice but to buy at inflated price, unfortunately



I'm definitely not selling it at 4000 TBT, haha. I'm aiming for around 2000 TBT.


----------



## Moonfish

Xerolin said:


> wow the cyan house prices are gonna go WAAAYYY down like forreals



As they should. It's not easy making TBT. Everyone should have a chance to get some nice pixels, not just the 10% that managed to buy at restocks. I'm not saying everyone should have everything, just that it's not a bad thing that inflated prices get knocked down to give other people a chance & reasonable goals.


----------



## Mars Adept

Moonfish said:


> As they should. It's not easy making TBT. Everyone should have a chance to get some nice pixels, not just the 10% that managed to buy at restocks. I'm not saying everyone should have everything, just that it's not a bad thing that inflated prices get knocked down to give other people a chance & reasonable goals.



I agree. I just like TBT a lot. That's why I'm trying to get as many restock items as possible, so I can resell them and give people a chance.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Moonfish said:


> As they should. It's not easy making TBT. Everyone should have a chance to get some nice pixels, not just the 10% that managed to buy at restocks. I'm not saying everyone should have everything, just that it's not a bad thing that inflated prices get knocked down to give other people a chance & reasonable goals.



The cyans will probably go down to around ~100 since six sold at 42 tbt each, so at least after all is said and done, another collectible will become actually affordable


----------



## Mars Adept

Lucanosa said:


> The cyans will probably go down to around ~100 since six sold at 42 tbt each, so at least after all is said and done, another collectible will become actually affordable



All six of those blue houses were from me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> Refreshing shop a bit more casually now, theres still like 2 cherries, thats a surprise



Hey, you have 12 Moris now!  Congrats!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> The cyans will probably go down to around ~100 since six sold at 42 tbt each, so at least after all is said and done, another collectible will become actually affordable



I legit bought one of those the day before the restocks for 450 TBT.  LMAO.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Any teal houses restocked?


----------



## Pinkbell

I have go make dinner hopefully i'll make it back for a restock #peachforpink2017


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BluePikachu47 said:


> Any teal houses restocked?



Chicha says there were some the first day but none since.  I'll be pretty sad if they don't restock them again.


----------



## Moonfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Any teal houses restocked?



I don't think so, they've been at 128 since yesterday


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Also, the Apple King himself bought and gifted me an Apple without me even asking.  So many generous members on here. ;u;


----------



## Aquari

In b4 they restock yellow house on the very last day


----------



## Chicha

Uttumori said:


> In b4 they restock yellow house on the very last day



I'm thinking that's likely if we're lucky to get a restock of it.


----------



## uwuzumakii

If they don't restock the teal houses, I'm gonna be eally upset!


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Also, the Apple King himself bought and gifted me an Apple without me even asking.  So many generous members on here. ;u;



same thing happened to me with a mori!, it has 2014 date too! <3


----------



## Pinkbell

*OH MY Goodness thank you BluePikachu47!!!*


----------



## moonford

I'd be cute to get a nice new shiny collectible that I've never got before, I doubt I'll be awake for the next restock though.


----------



## Aquari

Zendel said:


> I'd be cute to get a nice new shiny collectible that I've never got before, I doubt I'll be awake for the next restock though.



which are you going for?, i can try to nab one for you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pinkbell said:


> *OH MY Goodness thank you BluePikachu47!!!*



As I said, so many generous members!!!  It's wonderful to see people being so nice, especially since so many want to sell their rare collectibles at extremely high prices.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Pinkbell said:


> *OH MY Goodness thank you BluePikachu47!!!*



You're very welcome.


----------



## moonford

Uttumori said:


> which are you going for?, i can try to nab one for you



Aww, you're always so sweet. 

You don't have to but I would be interested in a peach, yellow house or teal house which seem to be rare. =/


----------



## Mars Adept

I sold my green letter.

Now it's time to be on the look for more restocks.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BluePikachu47 said:


> If they don't restock the teal houses, I'm gonna be eally upset!



I'll be "eally" upset too. XD


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll be "eally" upset too. XD



Good luck on getting your teal house.


----------



## uwuzumakii

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll be "eally" upset too. XD



I'm on my phone right now, so typos are pretty common, hehe...


----------



## Pinkbell

Yes its nice to see everyone banding together... kinda neat!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Good luck on getting your teal house.



Thank you!  It's really the only restock collectible I'm after.  The Apple was a bonus lol.


----------



## Aquari

Zendel said:


> Aww, you're always so sweet.
> 
> You don't have to but I would be interested in a peach, yellow house or teal house which seem to be rare. =/



I'll try to get you a peach!


----------



## moonford

Uttumori said:


> I'll try to get you a peach!



You doll! Thank you! I'll pay you back if you are able to get me one. 

Well, I'm heading off now so hopefully it doesn't happen as soon as I close my eyes.


----------



## Aquari

Zendel said:


> You doll! Thank you! I'll pay you back if you are able to get me one.
> 
> Well, I'm heading off now so hopefully it doesn't happen as soon as I close my eyes.



no need for payment, I kinda like refreshing shop!


----------



## Flare

Holy crap there are still Cherries. D:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Holy crap there are still Cherries. D:



Cherries are relatively common and inexpensive, that's why.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Flare said:


> Holy crap there are still Cherries. D:



I'd totally buy them if I had the bells for it, but sadly, I don't.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'd totally buy them if I had the bells for it, but sadly, I don't.



Do you really only have 106 TBT?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Now that I got a few cyan houses to go with my others ones, I'll probably just buy whatever else I can for friends.
but if I get a rare house  I'll be keeping it



Flare said:


> Holy crap there are still Cherries. D:



time to ****post so I can quickly nab them !!!!


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

One cherry left! Who's gonna get it?


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> As I said, so many generous members!!!  It's wonderful to see people being so nice, especially since so many want to sell their rare collectibles at extremely high prices.



indeed. People are so generous right now it's blowing my mind!


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Bcat said:


> indeed. People are so generous right now it's blowing my mind!



It's like a collectible Christmas in June.


----------



## Bcat

Mythicalhoopa said:


> It's like a collectible Christmas in June.



on the twelfth day of christmas tbt gave to me: a mori in a cherry tree!!!


----------



## roseflower

Bcat said:


> indeed. People are so generous right now it's blowing my mind!



I hope everyone can get something they wanted


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> on the twelfth day of christmas tbt gave to me: a mori in a cherry tree!!!



On the eleventh day of Christmas TBT gave to me, an Apple and a Blue House, and a Mori in a Cherry tree.


----------



## Vizionari

Did any restocks happen in the past hour?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vizionari said:


> Did any restocks happen in the past hour?



I don't think so.


----------



## Bcat

Vizionari said:


> Did any restocks happen in the past hour?



don't think so. just that one from earlier


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

On the tenth day of Christmas TBT gave to me, a Leif and a Mint in a Cherry tree!


----------



## uwuzumakii

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you really only have 106 TBT?



Sadly, I do only have 106 bells... I am very poor...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BluePikachu47 said:


> Sadly, I do only have 106 bells... I am very poor...



Aww.  When I bought my cyan (or light blue as I like to call it) house, I only had like 350 TBT left.  Selling my Blue Balloon for 1,100 TBT saved me from being poor.  If I can snag more than one teal house I'll gift it to you at no charge. <3


----------



## Flare

On the 9th day of Christmas TBT gave to me, 800 Bells, One Cyan House, One stupid Leif, and a bucket full of salty feelings.


----------



## ZetaFunction

On the 8th day of Christmas, TBT gave to me: 5 weeaboo houses, and a crippling debt to one of my friends reee


----------



## uwuzumakii

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww.  When I bought my cyan (or light blue as I like to call it) house, I only had like 350 TBT left.  Selling my Blue Balloon for 1,100 TBT saved me from being poor.  If I can snag more than one teal house I'll gift it to you at no charge. <3



That's very thoughtful of you! <3


----------



## Flare

Holy crap the Cherry is still in stock. D:


----------



## Bcat

Flare said:


> Holy crap the Cherry is still in stock. D:



no one freaking wants the cherry. That's the only reason I was able to get my hands on one


----------



## Aquari

rip homeless cherry


----------



## Bcat

Uttumori said:


> rip homeless cherry



it's not a homeless life for cherry, it's just it's home less than it'd like to be.


----------



## Bcat

Uttumori said:


> rip homeless cherry



it's not a homeless life for cherry, it's just it's home less than it'd like to be.


----------



## Flare

Uttumori said:


> rip homeless cherry


It has a home now!


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> On the 8th day of Christmas, TBT gave to me: 5 weeaboo houses, and a crippling debt to one of my friends reee



*eyes emoji*


----------



## Mars Adept

Here's hoping to another restock tonight!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may be selling my hammer and other stuff I caught in the restocks, but I am willingly to wait until the restocks are over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This thread is missing a tag. Where's "apples ate my cake"? I can't add anymore than two tags, so who would like to help me?


----------



## Aquari

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may be selling my hammer and other stuff I caught in the restocks, but I am willingly to wait until the restocks are over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This thread is missing a tag. Where's "apples ate my cake"? I can't add anymore than two tags, so who would like to help me?



i think your hammer matches your apples, theyre both red/yellow (if only the background wasnt blue!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may be selling my hammer and other stuff I caught in the restocks, but I am willingly to wait until the restocks are over.



The Toy Hammer looks great on your lineup.  I'd keep it if I were you.  By the way, thanks again for the Apple!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Toy Hammer looks great on your lineup.  I'd keep it if I were you.  By the way, thanks again for the Apple!



I know that I worked hard on catching the hammer, but I only wanted the TBT bells that you can get by selling it. I may sound like a scalper, but I didn't want to rip off from someone who wants my hammer. I just wanted 4,000 to 5,000 TBT and will offer a hammer to those who are willingly to help me go back to 10k Bells.

And you are welcome. Now all you need to do is look for the teal letter or yellow letter.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know that I worked hard on catching the hammer, but I only wanted the TBT bells that you can get by selling it. I may sound like a scalper, but I didn't want to rip off from someone who wants my hammer. I just wanted 4,000 to 5,000 TBT and will offer a hammer to those who are willingly to help me go back to 10k Bells.
> 
> And you are welcome. Now all you need to do is look for the teal letter or yellow letter.



Yep.  The teal house is the only thing I'm looking to grab for myself.  If I do get a yellow house (which is doubtful), it's going straight to Chicha.  I wouldn't mind getting a pink house to give to Pinkbell, though.


----------



## Xerolin

ive legit only got 1 restock ignoring the cherries, but no one cares about cherries


----------



## Moonfish

Xerolin said:


> ive legit only got 1 restock ignoring the cherries, but no one cares about cherries
> 
> (



It was a pretty good catch though.  All I've managed to grab are a couple apples, which I'm not complaining about. I like my apples lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Moonfish said:


> It was a pretty good catch though.  All I've managed to grab are a couple apples, which I'm not complaining about. I like my apples lol



Lol, I only just found out the appeal of the Apple collectible today.  It's pretty expensive, though!


----------



## Xerolin

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may be selling my hammer and other stuff I caught in the restocks, but I am willingly to wait until the restocks are over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This thread is missing a tag. Where's "apples ate my cake"? I can't add anymore than two tags, so who would like to help me?



lmao when i read this i thought there was another restock

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean hammer is good but i wouldve liked some houses


----------



## Alolan_Apples

We would also like more weird dolls, but the staff have been pretty stubborn about re-releasing the weird dolls, and I don't get why.


----------



## Xerolin

Alolan_Apples said:


> We would also like more weird dolls, but the staff have been pretty stubborn about re-releasing the weird dolls, and I don't get why.



i mean the extreme rarity is what makes them so special


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xerolin said:


> i mean the extreme rarity is what makes them so special



I remembered when they "re-released" them back in January, but they were labeled as "wierd dolls" instead of "weird dolls". Then they turned into the worthless yellow candy after Friday the 13th ended.


----------



## Xerolin

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remembered when they "re-released" them back in January, but they were labeled as "wierd dolls" instead of "weird dolls". Then they turned into the worthless yellow candy after Friday the 13th ended.



this january? lmao wow


----------



## Moonfish

I got one of the mori that just stocked


----------



## Xerolin

wow i was refreshing like a minute before they were restocked


----------



## Mars Adept

Yeah, I was gone for a few minutes and it turns out I missed a restock.

I hope they restock one more time right now, to give everyone a chance.


----------



## uwuzumakii

They've restocked like 20 moris today, but NO FRICKIN TEAL HOUSES!!!


----------



## Vizionari

6 more mori were restocked, just missed it *sigh*


----------



## Flare

Shoot I was busy with something. D:
Aw well, I hadn't really been well and these restocks bother me.
Why can't there be a damn restock of 100 for each collectible and not worship Leif like a saint and make him get 100+? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and holy crap Mint is sold out someone slap me to hell and back to make sure I'm not imagining. D:


----------



## Aquari

dang i was busy makin a sandwich


----------



## Xerolin

Uttumori said:


> dang i was busy makin a sandwich



no more mori for you you've had enough you're gonna overdose


----------



## uwuzumakii

I was busy checking this thread, lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Xerolin said:


> i mean the extreme rarity is what makes them so special



they're not extremely rare.  they're extinct.  there's a difference.


----------



## Xerolin

King Dorado said:


> they're not extremely rare.  they're extinct.  there's a difference.



there's 3
near-extinction


----------



## Jake

Yellow house restock !!!


----------



## Xerolin

Jake said:


> Yellow house restock !!!



no one likes you go away
i mean no you're chill


----------



## Flare

Jake said:


> Yellow house restock !!!


You don't know how easily I was tricked by this. 
Please. We beg you staff to have mercy on us. ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I heard that they are restocking crescent moon wands for 800 TBT in the TBT shop. Wanna get some?


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> I heard that they are restocking crescent moon wands for 800 TBT in the TBT shop. Wanna get some?



I can confirm this is FALSE


----------



## Xerolin

Jake said:


> I can confirm this is FALSE



jake lies about everything so im sure hes lying about this too


----------



## uwuzumakii

Jake said:


> I can confirm this is FALSE



Can you confirm when the teal houses will be restocked?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> I can confirm this is FALSE



You seem to be good at stopping trolls.

Who are you gonna call? Trollbusters!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Jake said:


> Yellow house restock !!!



THANKS JAKE now I'm not gonna be able to sleep at all tonight


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucanosa said:


> THANKS JAKE now I'm not gonna be able to sleep at all tonight



You should've listened to Admiral Ackbar. He said, "It's a trap!"


----------



## allainah

did they restock mori twice today? I remember it being like 223 after the restock earlier today & now it says 231.?


----------



## Jake

BluePikachu47 said:


> Can you confirm when the teal houses will be restocked?



Friday 7AM EST


----------



## uwuzumakii

Jake said:


> Friday 7AM EST



Wait, seriously?


----------



## Chicha

Welp, that's 4am for me x_x


----------



## Vizionari

Jake said:


> Friday 7AM EST



**** no


----------



## Jake

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait, seriously?



idk you tell me


----------



## uwuzumakii

Jake said:


> idk you tell me



Yes, you have a history of untruthful lying mouth syndrome.


----------



## Chicha

Will the yellow house have a restock?


----------



## Xerolin

@the grown ups
will yellow houses actually restock


----------



## Aquari

most likely not


----------



## allainah

Xerolin said:


> @the grown ups
> will yellow houses actually restock



if they do they're not gonna tell you that.
you have to not sleep/eat & stalk the shop til the end of the week


----------



## Xerolin

allainah said:


> if they do they're not gonna tell you that.
> you have to not sleep/eat & stalk the shop til the end of the week



staff hates us
collectibles are drugs
thus, collectibles give us depression


----------



## uwuzumakii

Xerolin said:


> staff hates us
> collectibles are drugs
> thus, collectibles give us depression



I thrive on depression, that's why I need them.


----------



## Chicha

allainah said:


> if they do they're not gonna tell you that.
> you have to not sleep/eat & stalk the shop til the end of the week



Your line-up looks so adorable!


----------



## Aquari

Wait, have they restocked peaches lately?


----------



## King Dorado

i kinda hope for the yellow house restocks, that the admins announce a time certain when all four yellow houses will stock in shop and then put up a giant countdown clock....  oh none of us will manage to snag one, but it would be fun...


----------



## allainah

Chicha said:


> Your line-up looks so adorable!



ahhh! thank u so much <3 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uttumori said:


> Wait, have they restocked peaches lately?



i think there was only one restock today & there was some peaches... i wrote down all the stock numbers so there was 2 peaches stocked today

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i asked earlier idk if anyone saw it but last night there was 216 moris, then after the restock today i swear it was 223? now its 231? so there was a 2nd restock of moris im pretty sure not to long ago


----------



## Aquari

allainah said:


> ahhh! thank u so much <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i think there was only one restock today & there was some peaches... i wrote down all the stock numbers so there was 2 peaches stocked today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and i asked earlier idk if anyone saw it but last night there was 216 moris, then after the restock today i swear it was 223? now its 231? so there was a 2nd restock of moris im pretty sure not to long ago



aw man i missed it


----------



## allainah

yah i think theres a couple of people on here who stalk the shop literally all day and probably poop in a bucket so they dont have to leave their computer. so it's really hard to get anything :/


----------



## Moonfish

allainah said:


> ahhh! thank u so much <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i think there was only one restock today & there was some peaches... i wrote down all the stock numbers so there was 2 peaches stocked today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and i asked earlier idk if anyone saw it but last night there was 216 moris, then after the restock today i swear it was 223? now its 231? so there was a 2nd restock of moris im pretty sure not to long ago



There was a second stock of mori shortly after the first this afternoon, then a couple hours ago 5 more mori were stocked


----------



## allainah

Moonfish said:


> There was a second stock of mori shortly after the first this afternoon, then a couple hours ago 5 more mori were stocked



wow they're restocking way too much mori theyre going to lose a lot of their value now imo


----------



## Aquari

allainah said:


> wow they're restocking way too much mori theyre going to lose a lot of their value now imo



I totally agree, staff please stop stocking mori


----------



## Xerolin

no keep stocking mori pls and everything else


----------



## Mars Adept

Jake said:


> Friday 7AM EST



If this is true, then I can actually stay up for this restock.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jake said:


> Friday 7AM EST



Jake, if you're lying you're gonna have some *very* pissed members in your hands.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Jake, if you're lying you're gonna have some *very* pissed members in your hands.



I really hope he is not lying. I really want to get teal houses for you guys.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I really hope he is not lying. I really want to get teal houses for you guys.



Not gonna lie, the only reason I'm up before 6 A.M. is because I want that stupid teal house. XD


----------



## Mars Adept

Yeah, there are a lot of people that can't get up this early, so I'm staying up to see if Jake was right about the restock.


----------



## Mars Adept

Ten minutes until we find out if the restock is real. Ready?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Refresh refresh refresh*


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Jake, if you're lying you're gonna have some *very* pissed members in your hands.


Well not to be obnoxious but the staff are very well trolls and you should expect this to be a lie.


----------



## Mars Adept

Flare said:


> Well not to be obnoxious but the staff are very well trolls and you should expect this to be a lie.



That's very sad.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It is.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It is.



We can always hope...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sigh...


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Sigh...



Why do the staff lie about things all the time? I'm so confused...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I don't know. I guess it would be cheating to know when the next restock is, but it gives a better chance at actually getting something.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Have there been any restocks since yesterday


----------



## Bcat

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have there been any restocks since yesterday



don't think so


----------



## Xerolin

i thought you guys knew better than to trust jake smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xerolin said:


> i thought you guys knew better than to trust jake smh



But he was right that crescent moon wands won't be in the shop.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> But he was right that crescent moon wands won't be in the shop.



well obviously not since it was a prize, much like my pinwheel 

Also glad I got Leif and a cheery but yea wouldn't say no to another restock before next week :3


----------



## mogyay

poor mods can't win.. schedules ones and ppl are mad, random ones ppl are mad, too many restocked ppl are mad, not enough restocked ppl are mad lmao


----------



## Chicha

Oh thank god there hasn't been a restock yet today.

Or has there?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chicha said:


> Oh thank god there hasn't been a restock yet today.
> 
> Or has there?



There wasn't one. Good thing, right?


----------



## Chicha

Oh god the moment I posted there was a restock

1 teal houses
2 pink houses
1 apple
2 choco cakes

I failed to get a teal house for a friend x_x


----------



## Vizionari

just missed a restock, only 6 items were stocked though .-.


----------



## Chicha

I had the teal house in my cart. I tried ;o;


----------



## Flare

It's a bit annoying that only like 2-6 items are restocked smh.


----------



## Chicha

Flare said:


> It's a bit annoying that only like 2-6 items are restocked smh.



At least it was something.


----------



## uwuzumakii

There were teal houses and I missed it? ;-;


----------



## Chicha

BluePikachu47 said:


> There were teal houses and I missed it? ;-;



Only 1 teal house. v.v


----------



## uwuzumakii

Now I thinl the mods are just pranking us, for sure.


----------



## allainah

I saw the chocolate cake & apple, but never saw the pink houses & teal they must of went really fast but I was luckily able to buy myself another choco cake, so i guess I can't complain


----------



## Mars Adept

I was asleep during the last restock.

Please let there be at least one more restock with teal houses, so many people want them bad.


----------



## Alienfish

Rip everything, I'm actually awake but away so I miss all the fun ;p Good thing I don't crave them too hard but would still be cool to nab stuff man.


----------



## allainah

i cant wait til this week is over so i can eat & sleep


----------



## Bcat

Somehow I'm on but I miss them every time...


----------



## Flare

Chicha said:


> At least it was something.


Yeah, it's great we are at least getting restocks.  
Imagine if we didn't have restocks for 10 years or something.  We would all go insane or something. D:


----------



## Aquari

stop with the mori please staff :{


----------



## uwuzumakii

Uttumori said:


> stop with the mori please staff :{



Shhhh, we need more mori!


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm hoping there'll be another restock tonight. Maybe even right now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> stop with the mori please staff :{



Hush your mouth.  I still need to get one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also who got the 1 teal house that was restocked?!


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Also who got the 1 teal house that was restocked?!



I'm not sure. Who knows?

The only reason why I've been participating in this restock is because I want enough TBT to afford what I want.


----------



## Chicha

If it's possible to tell, what day will the last restock be?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm not sure. Who knows?
> 
> The only reason why I've been participating in this restock is because I want enough TBT to afford what I want.



Me too, but I would like to see at least 10,000 TBT displaying under my avatar at all times. I would give away extras if the extra bells on hand is high enough


----------



## gudetamae

I hope they still restock the mori. I just really want one badly  I miss it everytime lmao


----------



## Pinkbell

I really just want a pink house now lol! I'd be delighted if I could snag a choco cake though mmm cake!


----------



## Mars Adept

Pinkbell said:


> I really just want a pink house now lol! I'd be delighted if I could snag a choco cake though mmm cake!



I'm trying to get a peach and pink house to sell near shop price for you.


----------



## Pinkbell

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm trying to get a peach and pink house to sell near shop price for you.



I actually got a peach(from lovely PIKA ♥♥) but would love buy a house for that price! I'm hitting the hay i'm exhausted and seems like one of my wisdom teeth want to be a pain :U


----------



## Mars Adept

Pinkbell said:


> I actually got a peach(from lovely PIKA ♥♥) but would love buy a house for that price! I'm hitting the hay i'm exhausted and seems like one of my wisdom teeth want to be a pain :U



I sold my last pink house for 250 TBT, so I'm probably going to sell it at the same price if I get it. It's not that close to shop price, but it isn't 1000 TBT either, haha.


----------



## Pinkbell

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I sold my last pink house for 250 TBT, so I'm probably going to sell it at the same price if I get it. It's not that close to shop price, but it isn't 1000 TBT either, haha.



Thats fine just lmk! I get on often at random times lol


----------



## Chicha

Playing the waiting game


----------



## Mars Adept

Chicha said:


> Playing the waiting game



Me too. I'm expecting it sometime before 12AM EST.


----------



## Chicha

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Me too. I'm expecting it sometime before 12AM EST.



If we're lucky.

Gotta try for a yellow house. ;v;


----------



## Mars Adept

Chicha said:


> If we're lucky.
> 
> Gotta try for a yellow house. ;v;



Trying for teal and pink house, as well as yellow house. Any house, really.

(Also, more chocolate cake probably, because why not?)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Guys.  Jake confirmed there's gonna be a teal house restock at 7 A.M. EST at some point.  Check my VMs if you don't believe me.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Guys.  Jake confirmed there's gonna be a teal house restock at 7 A.M. EST at some point.  Check my VMs if you don't believe me.



This better be true. I'll be checking everyday if I need to.


----------



## Moonfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Guys.  Jake confirmed there's gonna be a teal house restock at 7 A.M. EST at some point.  Check my VMs if you don't believe me.



He put a wink at the end, and he's a confirmed troll. I wouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Mars Adept

Moonfish said:


> He put a wink at the end, and he's a confirmed troll. I wouldn't take it seriously.



Why is there a troll that's a mod on TBT? I thought TBT had rules against trolling.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I would think it was a troll if he had just stopped the first time.  Why would he keep trolling after I questioned him again?


----------



## Moonfish

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Why is there a troll that's a mod on TBT? I thought TBT had rules against trolling.



Well a mod won't tell anyone what time a restock will happen, because it wouldn't be fair to everyone who didn't get the memo. I'd say he's teasing more than strictly trolling.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Have there been any restocks today?


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I would think it was a troll if he had just stopped the first time.  Why would he keep trolling after I questioned him again?



Because he's Jake? I wouldn't be so gullible after what I've been through.

Also, he said "Friday 7AM EST" so it would have to be on another Friday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> Have there been any restocks today?



Just one at 2PM EST, I think. I may be wrong.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh yeah, he did say Friday!  Damn it.  I hate him.


----------



## Mars Adept

The only real reason I'm participating in these restocks is so I can buy a green balloon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Why is there a troll that's a mod on TBT? I thought TBT had rules against trolling.



All of the staff are trolls (at least funny trolls).

But the most evil of them all is Oblivia. Seriously, she changed Jeremy's name to Dorkenstein. Isn't that cruel?


----------



## Aquari

stalking shop again, they might go out with a bang and restock everything


----------



## Cascade

Chicha said:


> If we're lucky.
> 
> Gotta try for a yellow house. ;v;



you already have a yellow house ;v;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> stalking shop again, they might go out with a bang and restock everything



Not likely, but that'd be cool.  At least 10 of each collectible would be nice, staff!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cascade said:


> you already have a yellow house ;v;



She needs a second one so each Star Glow Wand was a yellow house above it.  Lol.


----------



## Mars Adept

I've been checking the shop every 5 minutes, I think. Nothing so far.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'd like to buy the collectibles my friends want and sell them at 10 TBT above shop price so they get a good deal but I get some TBT as well.


----------



## Mars Adept

Please make the restock be soon. I'm so tired...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

If you're gonna restock stuff, do it quick.  I don't wanna be up until 3 A.M. refreshing the shop.


----------



## Mars Adept

I don't feel like staying up much longer. Please restock soon.


----------



## Chicha

Cascade said:


> you already have a yellow house ;v;



But I want one more for my line-up. I'm so close.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> But I want one more for my line-up. I'm so close.



That's what I told her.  Lol.  Your lineup is one yellow house away from perfection!


----------



## Chicha

Staff, please save us from our sanity and restock everything ;o;


----------



## Mars Adept

Chicha said:


> Staff, please save us from our sanity and restock everything ;o;



Even wierd dolls?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Staff, please save us from our sanity and restock everything ;o;



Yes.  Stock everything all at once, at least 10 of each, and let us go crazy.  Please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Even wierd dolls?



Why the hell not?  I'd love a Weird Doll.


----------



## Chicha

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Even wierd dolls?



Sure, why not. It'd be cool to see new ones with active members.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why the hell not?  I'd love a Weird Doll.



Not a weird doll. I meant a wierd doll.


----------



## Chicha

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Not a weird doll. I meant a wierd doll.



Oh, those. XD Only if they turn into rare collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Not a weird doll. I meant a wierd doll.



If they turn into yellow houses and Star Glow Wands, yes.


----------



## Jake

Teal house restock!


----------



## Mars Adept

Jake said:


> Teal house restock!



Stop lying.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Get outta here with your bull**** Jake.


----------



## Jake

Sorry, I was looking at the mod shop.


----------



## Chicha

7 crying wolves left in the shop


----------



## Mars Adept

Jake said:


> Sorry, I was looking at the mod shop.



Stop lying.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

-_-  =_=  #_#


----------



## Ichiban

This is pathetic.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> 7 crying wolves left in the shop



Lobo's new design is just so awful.  I can't handle it. XD


----------



## Aquari

Oh c'mon lobo isnt THAT bad, he'd look great in an orange/autumn themed lineup


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lobo's new design is just so awful.  I can't handle it. XD



I think it fits him but def not my style unfortunately.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> Oh c'mon lobo isnt THAT bad, he'd look great in an orange/autumn themed lineup



Yeah, because everyone wants a freaking floating wolf head in their autumn lineup. LMAO.


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah, because everyone wants a freaking floating wolf head in their autumn lineup. LMAO.



its the color that counts!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> its the color that counts!



Clearly, looking at your lineup.  I'm just kidding, 12 Moris is an impressive accomplishment.


----------



## Aquari

*gasp!* hahah


----------



## Mars Adept

Please tell me the restocks are right now and you're not lying.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Please tell me the restocks are right now and you're not lying.



I don't remember anyone saying the restocks are happening right now, so who would be lying?


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't remember anyone saying the restocks are happening right now, so who would be lying?



I just want the next restock to happen right now so bad.


----------



## Chicha

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I just want the next restock to happen right now so bad.



Same, I'm kinda worn out


----------



## Mars Adept

Please restock right now, it's nearly 12AM EST and I want to go to bed.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm very tired.  I want to go to bed but I'm determined to buy something from a restock at least once.


----------



## Jake

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Stop lying.



I'm not lying


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm very tired.  I want to go to bed but I'm determined to buy something from a restock at least once.



I want to get houses and whatnot for my friends, but I'm so tired...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> I'm not lying



Stop teasing us. It's only making the pain worse. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also that Kicks collectible accidental reveal... lol


----------



## Chicha

Jake said:


> I'm not lying



I'm intrigued by the staff test


----------



## Vizionari

Jake said:


> I'm not lying



**** you jake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jake said:


> I'm not lying



I'd buy that Kicks collectible.  But seriously, this isn't funny. -_-


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> I'm not lying



I thought the staff keeps their staff-exclusive features secret.

I bet that's where the avatar height extension is too.


----------



## Mars Adept

Please stop trolling us. I'm exhausted, and I'm doing this for a good reason.


----------



## Chicha

Petition to change TBT Marketplace to Black Market

It's basically what it is


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Petition to change TBT Marketplace to Black Market
> 
> It's basically what it is



To be fair, the collectibles I do sell always go for under the price guide.


----------



## Xerolin

been off of my laptop all day, hoping there will be another restock today to make up for the one i missed earlier


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Can we have a huge restock to make up for me missing every single restock?!


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet that's where the avatar height extension is too.



Bingo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> Bingo



I can't wait till I become one of you guys then. But I'm still in college, and I don't want anything to distract me from college now (especially when I'm gonna be in Calculus this fall).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm so tired. ;n;


----------



## Mink777

Walker.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alien. said:


> Walker.



Why did you post that...


----------



## Cascade

They did restock a yellow house.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade said:


> They did restock a yellow house.



When?


----------



## Ichiban

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> When?



Never.


----------



## Cascade

Just kidding


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

FreeHelium said:


> Never.



I know they didn't restock one now, but they were restocked  at some point.


----------



## Ichiban

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I know they didn't restock one now, but they were restocked  at some point.



I bet you checked tho


----------



## Mars Adept

Cascade said:


> Just kidding



Ugh...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Ugh...



Maybe if y'all didn't revolve your life around getting lil' JPEGs you wouldn't be in this situation


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

FreeHelium said:


> I bet you checked tho



I did, you're right.  I'm so tired that I'm grabbing at any hint of getting out of this hell I see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Maybe if y'all didn't revolve your life around getting lil' JPEGs you wouldn't be in this situation



Says the person who was desperately searching for a Waluigi Egg not too long ago...


----------



## Heyden

collectibles bring out the worst in everyone we should just discard them guys


----------



## Moonfish

FreeHelium said:


> I bet you checked tho



I checked. /shame


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Heyden said:


> collectibles bring out the worst in everyone we should just discard them guys



I think the best thing to do would be to just stop worrying about them so much. It's creating a lot of drama here.


----------



## Aquari

Heyden said:


> collectibles bring out the worst in everyone we should just discard them guys



discard them to me, I'll burn them for you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> discard them to me, I'll burn them for you



Right.  Everyone should give their TBT to me because you'll get 100% more interest than you're getting in the ABD.


----------



## Moonfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think the best thing to do would be to just stop worrying about them so much. It's creating a lot of drama here.



What drama? Legit asking, I didn't think there was any. Everyone seems nice.


----------



## Dim

Why have ice cream and cake collectibles when you can have holographic meatloaf?


----------



## Mink777

Walker is love, Walker is life.


----------



## Chicha

What do you all think will be restocked next?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> What do you all think will be restocked next?



I would prefer if they just restocked everything and got it over with.


----------



## allainah

Chicha said:


> What do you all think will be restocked next?



cherries probably


----------



## Aquari

Woah, cool banner guys


----------



## Mars Adept

Oh look, an ARMS banner.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

allainah said:


> cherries probably



Cherries.  Mint.  Lobo.  Maybe cyan houses if the staff are feeling generous...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Oh look, an ARMS banner.



The best restock ever. Cause it's not completely useless and everyone gets to enjoy it


----------



## Xerolin

o yee nice banner


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What banner...


----------



## allainah

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Cherries.  Mint.  Lobo.  Maybe cyan houses if the staff are feeling generous...



or mayb 3 envelopes?


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What banner...



you dont see it?, the characters from arms, all the way at the top, next to the iconic bell tree


----------



## Moonfish

Chicha said:


> What do you all think will be restocked next?



A yellow house, and everyone trying to buy it will crash the site


----------



## Chicha

Aww the banner looks cute!

As for restocks, I could see a few chocolate cakes, apples, peaches most likely.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

allainah said:


> or mayb 3 envelopes?



3 envelopes.  A small mailbox.  10 more group add-ons.


----------



## Chicha

Moonfish said:


> A yellow house, and everyone trying to buy it will crash the site



Probably ;_;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> you dont see it?, the characters from arms, all the way at the top, next to the iconic bell tree



I see nothing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The yellow house is for me. Not trying to scalp it, but I'm trying to get it as a gift for one of the members here. And it's free.


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I see nothing.



try CTR+F5


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> The yellow house is for me. Not trying to scalp it, but I'm trying to get it as a gift for one of the members here. And it's free.



While you're at it could you grab a teal house and gift it to a member here?  Thanks...


----------



## Aquari

Alolan_Apples said:


> The yellow house is for me. Not trying to scalp it, but I'm trying to get it as a gift for one of the members here. And it's free.



same here bud, but i kinda want to keep it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> try CTR+F5



I'm on mobile.


----------



## Justin

Hi, I'm here to restock an ARMS banner!

Oh, ****, collectibles? I don't have any of those. Ask Jeremy.


----------



## Moonfish

Justin said:


> Hi, I'm here to restock an ARMS banner!
> 
> Oh, ****, collectibles? I don't have any of those. Ask Jeremy.



You spell your name funny, Jake


----------



## uwuzumakii

Justin said:


> Hi, I'm here to restock an ARMS banner!
> 
> Oh, ****, collectibles? I don't have any of those. Ask Jeremy.



I am upset. >: (


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> Hi, I'm here to restock an ARMS banner!
> 
> Oh, ****, collectibles? I don't have any of those. Ask Jeremy.



Justin.  Have mercy on us.  *Please.*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Hi, I'm here to restock an ARMS banner!
> 
> Oh, ****, collectibles? I don't have any of those. Ask Jeremy.



I bet the creepy doll is in charge of the collectibles now that she became one of you guys. I remembered what she did to Jeremy.


----------



## Mars Adept

Justin said:


> Hi, I'm here to restock an ARMS banner!
> 
> Oh, ****, collectibles? I don't have any of those. Ask Jeremy.



Go get Jeremy.

Or else.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's almost 1 A.M.  Go tell Jeremy to feed collectibles to his whiny, tired, hungry children.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's almost 1 A.M.  Go tell Jeremy to feed collectibles to his whiny, tired, hungry children.



I might end up being up until 3AM.


----------



## Jacob

Restock Weird Dolls!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I do enjoy this community, which is why I am still up.


----------



## Mink777

Restock Walker.


----------



## Aquari

restock some _mor_i, i want to make a giveaway, in a few months


----------



## Mars Adept

Guys, if a restock happens with all houses, should I get the yellow one, or the teal one? I can only get one since I need to be fast.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Be patient. Apples hate impatience. If you wait patiently, the apples will be proud at you for showing patience.


----------



## Mars Adept

I've been listening to video game music and playing Mario Kart Wii for hours on end, please restock now so we can all sleep, staff included.


----------



## Moonfish

I predict 150 cherries in the next restock


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I WANT TO SLEEP DAMN IT STAFF


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Sobs in collectible*


----------



## Mars Adept

On a somewhat unrelated note, a Kicks collectible was accidentally confirmed to be in the works by Jake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not going after collectibles. I like to have fun on this site. That means attempting to grab a collectible when it restocks.


----------



## Jacob

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> On a somewhat unrelated note, a Kicks collectible was accidentally confirmed to be in the works by Jake.



Didn't seem like an accident, but I'm really HYPED for it


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I.  Just. Want.  A.  Freaking.  Teal.  House.



Trying to get a teal house for you, a pink house for Pinkbell, and a yellow house for Chica. Wow, that's a lot of houses.


----------



## Chicha

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Trying to get a teal house for you, a pink house for Pinkbell, and a yellow house for Chica. Wow, that's a lot of houses.



Aww no, don't worry yourself, dear! Thank you though, I appreciate it. But seriously, don't lose sleep over me. I'm in an earlier timezone so I'll be fine either way. ;v;


----------



## Mars Adept

I wonder if an hour later or something we're still going to be waiting for the collectibles and screaming "FUTURE" like Squidward.


----------



## Jake




----------



## Jake

The thread should be all cleaned up now and you've had more than enough time to cool off, but before we start allowing discussion again, I would like to say a few things.

It's no secret that this thread was closed for the amount of trolling and personal attacks being jabbed at one another, and going from a civil thread to a complete train wreck in the span on 10 minutes, which all stemmed from a bunch of 24x24 pixel icons; but you guys need to understand that collectibles are just meant to be a little something extra we do for fun here - this is a forum after all, not a collectibles/adoptable site - and it saddens us to see people get annoyed and upset just because they can't grab one. What fun would it be if there was no challenge in getting them? Though with saying that, it is obvious to see that some people are annoyed and frustrated with how the restocks have been run.

I apologise for myself, and on the behalf of the behaviour of others, to anyone who was upset about collectibles, and to anyone who was upset or offended by any of the trolling that went on in this thread. Additionally, please take my humblest apologies to anyone who felt unwelcome, or who was banned during any restock which may have happened in that time. However, you need to understand that this type of immature, passive aggressive behaviour is totally unacceptable, and it only irks me to no extent that throughout the whole debacle, only two users bothered to report what was happening. You all knew what was happening in this thread was not appropriate, yet the majority of users here chose to ignore that and continue flaming one another. Whilst we don't allow public discussion of other users bans/infractions, if you feel your warn/infraction/ban was not warranted for whatever reason, feel free to make a thread in the Contact The Staff board, or you can always Private Message another member of staff if you do not wish to have me involved in the process. Whilst some of you may think the punishments given were a little harsh, I feel that with everything considered, the appropriate action was taken. 

We really do try our best to ensure enough collectibles are given out during the restocks, but we obviously can't please everyone, and it just seems whenever we do a restock on a grand scale, there's always a fight of some sort. Maybe it's how the staff run things, maybe it's just how the users respond, whatever the case is, we really do wish all this fighting would stop, and you could all simply enjoy what you have been given. The collectibles have been scarce ever since the demand for them peaked back in 2013, and unfortunately, that's probably how they're going to stay. We're not going to randomly decide to have every collectible readily available for each and every member, because then what would the point in even having them? Whilst I _personally_ do agree that certain collectibles should not be this hard to obtain, you have to understand that we have our reasons for doing so, and you all need to respect that, regardless if you agree with the practice or not.

With all that said, you can continue discussion until one of the big A's decided to lock this thread for good, and I wish you all the best of luck in your future collectible endeavours!


----------



## Flare

Woah what had happened? I was asleep during the insanity... anyways, I got myself a Pink House from hillaruhsaur! So I think I wouldn't have to worry about restocks anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know collectibles will be low quantity, but who's ready for some restocks? I'm ready for them.


----------



## Bcat

I have no idea what happened. o.o I was asleep. Nevertheless I hope I can score something good today!


----------



## moonford

I missed all the drama, thank god. I thought I would never say that 'cause I love the drama but this thread was definitely not the place to start anything.

I'm satisfied with the amount of restocks that have occurred and I'm grateful to the staff for even restocking the collectibles. I'm usually asleep when they happen but that doesn't take away from the fact that I'm happy and content with them.

Thank you Staff.


----------



## skarmoury

lmao I was late to all the fuss by like a few minutes, kinda glad I didn't dive headlong into the 70+ pages filled with blah.



Jake said:


> ...you guys need to understand that collectibles are just meant to be a little something extra we do for fun here...
> 
> ...it saddens us to see people get annoyed and upset just because they can't grab one.
> 
> ...whatever the case is, we really do wish all this fighting would stop, and you could all simply enjoy what you have been given.



A few highlights I agree with!! Collectible are just a bunch of pictures and while I understand that they're like a status symbol or a goal/wishlist or lovely reminder or a gift for ppl, it's not enough of a reason to make such a huge fuss considering they're items anyone can live without. uou They especially aren't worth the lack of sleep; your body needs sleep and rest more than it needs those collectibles!!! Idk stop risking sleep and sanity for them omg there are others things to worry about in life.

And to the staff, the transparency and sincerity is highly appreciated, thank you for working hard!

- - - Post Merge - - -

In other news, will there be more restocks? I hope to snag one while I'm still awake and doing homework pffft


----------



## Moonfish

I just want to apologize for not reporting what was going on. I haven't been on this site for very long and I wasn't sure if they were being serious or not because it seemed like it came out of no where. I thought everyone was having a good time talking together, I was at least. I also thought that the thread was being monitored since a mod and an admin had posted here last night. In the future I will report a post that I'm not 100% about instead of assuming it might be fine.

With that out of the way! I'm glad there wasn't a restock last night after that whole debacle. Bring on the mori!


----------



## Superpenguin

I missed a restock? ****


----------



## skarmoury

Moonfish said:


> With that out of the way! I'm glad there wasn't a restock last night after that whole debacle. Bring on the mori!



MORI!! Or idk I'll prolly watch out for a peach/apple/yellow house (in my wildest dream) too.

Also ah omg I backread a bit and omg you had me at a (possibly) Kicks collectible !!! Would buy 10/10 (I hope they throw in other cute ACNL character collectibles too aaa)


----------



## Pinkbell

I missed everything because I go to sleep at 9:30pm like a baby does  Remember guys this is supposed be F-U-N!


----------



## Flare

There are still 5 Lobos in the Shop. D:


----------



## Chicha

Last night really did get out of hand so I'm disappointed it spiraled down. We were doing so well before. D:

Anyway, remember to try to have fun! I'm looking forward to the next restock to try for the yellow house.Good luck to everyone trying for something!


----------



## Twix

I'm just praying that there's one more restock because I've missed all of the other ones due to my insane schedule!


----------



## Alienfish

skarmoury said:


> MORI!! Or idk I'll prolly watch out for a peach/apple/yellow house (in my wildest dream) too.
> 
> Also ah omg I backread a bit and omg you had me at a (possibly) Kicks collectible !!! Would buy 10/10 (I hope they throw in other cute ACNL character collectibles too aaa)



yeah hope they do that hippie trailer dude, that'd be neat.

and yeah had an insane schedule this week too but yeah not too bummer about it


----------



## Aquari

no more mori, bring on the yellow houses!


----------



## Bcat

Uttumori said:


> no more mori, bring on the yellow houses!



but i thought the mori the merrier? which is it, hhhmmmmmm???


----------



## Flare

The Pears and Oranges are laughing at us suffering on restocks.


----------



## Aquari

Bcat said:


> but i thought the mori the merrier? which is it, hhhmmmmmm???



The mori the merrier but not to the point where they end up being worth like 2tbt, and I know that sounds selfish but *I did NOT pay 28k for 7 moris just so their value can drop like a hot sack of potatoes!*


----------



## Moonfish

Uttumori said:


> The mori the merrier but not to the point where they end up being worth like 2tbt, and I know that sounds selfish but *I did NOT pay 28k for 7 moris just so their price can drop like a hot sack of potatoes!*



You paid that much because you wanted a line up. What other people have shouldn't affect your happiness.  bring on the mori!


----------



## Aquari

Moonfish said:


> You paid that much because you wanted a line up. What other people have shouldn't affect your happiness.  bring on the mori!



No, no, I'm not saying no one else can have moris, i just dont want their value to go down!


----------



## Alienfish

Uttumori said:


> No, no, I'm not saying no one else can have moris, i just dont want their value to go down!



Eh, they can very well do. I remember when they weren't more than some hundred forum bells. I'd never pay thousands for just that one tbh.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Have there been ANY teal houses whatsoever since the ONE that got restocked?


----------



## hestu

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have there been ANY teal houses whatsoever since the ONE that got restocked?



Nope


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have there been ANY teal houses whatsoever since the ONE that got restocked?



Nope, there hasn't been.

And there wasn't a yellow house restock since the last TBT Fair.


----------



## uwuzumakii

This is an outrage!


----------



## Chicha

Last year's restock got 4 yellow houses. I'm starting to think we'll get only 1 or 2 at most because of the decrease of members active.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chicha said:


> Last year's restock got 4 yellow houses. I'm starting to think we'll get only 1 or 2 at most because of the decrease of members active.



That could be true.

We also haven't gotten a weird doll restock since October of 1928, one year before the stock market crashed. It's been almost 90 years since the weird doll collectible was in stock.


----------



## Flare

Can we trade the Pears with Moris or Star Glow Wands? 

And there are still 5 Lobos jumping in the shop. D:


----------



## King Dorado

these have been really good restocks, thanks Jeremy and/or Justin for the hammers and houses on top of the usual goodies.


----------



## Aquari

Eh I'm pretty much done with these restocks, 5 mori (2 of which i was lucky to actually nab from shop), 1 cyan house, and 1 peach is a pretty good haul. Thanks staff for restocks~


----------



## uwuzumakii

Have there been any restocks today?


----------



## Mars Adept

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have there been any restocks today?



I was going to ask the same question. We never got our restock last night.


----------



## Flare

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have there been any restocks today?


Not at all. D:
Maybe they ended them?


----------



## Mars Adept

Flare said:


> Not at all. D:
> Maybe they ended them?



Here's to hoping there will be one last restock to make up for last night.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Flare said:


> Not at all. D:
> Maybe they ended them?



Maybe... I'd be pretty upset if they did.


----------



## Bcat

BluePikachu47 said:


> Maybe... I'd be pretty upset if they did.



I hope they do it just once more. I haven't managed to get anything except a cherry


----------



## Justin

There will be another.


----------



## Bcat

Justin said:


> There will be another.



dare i ask: just _one_ more?


----------



## Mars Adept

Justin said:


> There will be another.



When?


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> There will be another.



oof, i hope it's tomorrow as i'm headed out soon for the night; but if it is this evening, then good luck to everyone who will be around here!


(i still think a final timed one would be an excitingly chaotic way to finish off the week  )


----------



## Chicha

Thanks to all the staff for still restocking despite the mess last night! I'm hoping the restock is today. ;o; Tomorrow's Father's Day so...


----------



## Pinkbell

Yay one more restock :O


----------



## Mars Adept

Please give a time for the final restock. It would make us not go crazy like we did last night.


----------



## Flare

I'm gonna try and get at least one item. Idk if I could. D:


----------



## uwuzumakii

I know it's a long-shot, but I REALLY hope that teal, yellow, and green houses get restocked!


----------



## skarmoury

What time is the restock? Bc man I keep on forgetting to check the shop every so often so a specific time would be swell ; v;


----------



## moonford

I'd be nice to be awake and ready to grab at least one collectible. c:

8 minutes to 1am right now. Oh dear.


----------



## allainah

skarmoury said:


> What time is the restock? Bc man I keep on forgetting to check the shop every so often so a specific time would be swell ; v;



i don't think they'll give a specific time you just have to keep checking :/


----------



## King Dorado

maybe there will be a lottery ticket purchasing system this time like with some of the past events


----------



## Chicha

I had the yellow house in my cart. ;___;


----------



## hestu

YELLOW HOUSE!!


----------



## skarmoury

AAAA congrats to whoever got the yellow house! ; v; I saw it in the shop but it was gone by the time I checked out pffff
I nabbed a peach anyway so I got something out of all of this woop


----------



## Chicha

Congrats to whoever got the yellow house!


----------



## Vizionari

WHO GOT THE YELLOW HOUSE


----------



## Flare

Ugh I I had the damn mori but it took forever to get into my cart. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> WHO GOT THE YELLOW HOUSE


hillaruhsaur got the House.


----------



## skarmoury

Agh 2 moris too! :c I didn't even see them omg were they that quick


----------



## Heyden

mfw one person got everything


----------



## Vizionari

hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!



Omg congrats!


----------



## Aquari

hey look, cherries (rip)


----------



## skarmoury

hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!



OH MAN CONGRATS! I think I need to reconsider getting a new router...


----------



## allainah

*blinks* oh look a restock happened & i missed it


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for restocking today, staff. ;v;


----------



## Flare

hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!


please, lemme buy a mori for 49 TBT. ;-;-;

Anyways, congrats on getting the items!


----------



## Jeremy

Hi everyone. That's it for the restocks and I hope you got the collectible you've been after.  Unfortunately they do go out of stock quite quickly, which is one of the reasons we've been implementing different methods of stocking our newer collectibles. Either way, thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## moonford

I didn't realize people were THIS crazy about collectibles. It wouldn't even let me into the collectibles section.


----------



## Aquari

Thanks, we love you jeremy


----------



## Jake

I told you there was a yellow house restock !!


----------



## Chicha

Jeremy said:


> Hi everyone. That's it for the restocks and I hope you got the collectible you've been after.  Unfortunately they do go out of stock quite quickly, which is one of the reasons we've been implementing different methods of stocking our newer collectibles. Either way, thanks to everyone who participated.



Thanks for the restocks! I'm sad I couldn't get the yellow house but at least I got to gift some collectibles to some members. I'll try again next year.


----------



## Flare

Jake said:


> I told you there was a yellow house restock !!


Let's do Weird Dolls next!


----------



## Bcat

welp. I didn't get anything. Congrats to everyone who got what they wanted though!


----------



## skarmoury

Zendel said:


> I didn't realize people were THIS crazy about collectibles. It wouldn't even let me into the collectibles section.



Yeah, there are worse times when the page to the shop doesn't even load anymore bc of the crazy amount of people flocking to the shop. Only the ones with fastest of the fastest and best of the best systems/hands/routers/internet could get in the shop. o:

Restocks give me so much adrenaline, I need to take a breather for a moment gosh


----------



## Flare

Well it was a overall good time here. I managed to receive a Pink and Cyan House from this!  From Chicha and hillaruhsaur.


----------



## pandapples

thanks for the restocks! I only caught one of them but it was nice nonetheless  congrats to everyone who got something


----------



## uwuzumakii

How many teal houses were restocked in total?


----------



## Chicha

BluePikachu47 said:


> How many teal houses were restocked in total?



I want to say just 1.


----------



## Flare

BluePikachu47 said:


> How many teal houses were restocked in total?


It seems that only 1 Teal House was restocked.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Flare said:


> It seems that only 1 Teal House was restocked.



I think there were a few at the start, but I don't remember how many.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I had fun catching restocks. Even if I missed a couple, I at least grabbed a red hammer. I still couldn't sell it for the price I'm looking for, but I'm happy for all of you that caught restocks.


----------



## King Dorado

King Dorado said:


> maybe there will be a lottery ticket purchasing system this time like with some of the past events



or maybe not, lol!
oops i typed that and then stepped away for two minutes and came back to see choco cakes and pink houses, but i refreshed instead to see if any yellow or dark blue or teal houses were loading, then i checked stock and realized i missed them, then everything else was gone too lol.  like i say, sometimes Restocks blesses you, and sometimes Restocks slaps ya down.  

It was really cool seeing houses in and out of shop all week, i think that's a first in all the time i've been here, and i was finally able to even snag a few of them for the first time as were many others who hadnt had houses before, so this was a great restock event imo.


----------



## Flare

I should probably try and get Leif while I'm at it. Uh... when does he and the others get removed from the shop?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flare said:


> I should probably try and get Leif while I'm at it. Uh... when does he and the others get removed from the shop?



I got leif too. I hope he can grow my apple empire.


----------



## Mars Adept

Ugh, I miss everything.


----------



## skarmoury

Now that restocks are over, when is the Kicks collectible gonna be officially released? I hope the staff wasn't joking about it.........


----------



## gudetamae

Is that a restock of 2 moris just now? Also, cherries.


----------



## Flare

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Ugh, I miss everything.



Well... at least you got that Chocolate Cake there! 
It's certainly better than not having gotten anything at all you know.


----------



## gudetamae

I missed it ;-; Oh well, next time~


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flare said:


> Let's do Weird Dolls next!



Wait until 2028, on the 100th anniversary of the releasing of the weird dolls. Unfortunately, nobody wanted to buy the weird dolls in stock from 1928 until 2012, when they officially ran out of stock.


----------



## skarmoury

prohalaman said:


> Is that a restock of 2 moris just now? Also, cherries.



Yup, 2 moris in the final restock (which was 30 minutes ago)!
Are the cherries still there? Kinda feel bad for 'em...


----------



## Flare

skarmoury said:


> Yup, 2 moris in the final restock (which was 30 minutes ago)!
> Are the cherries still there? Kinda feel bad for 'em...


Well I'm gonna be honest I like Cherries alot but the collectible version looks kinda plain and... yeah it's pitiful. 
I had bought one from the shop and one from a user for my lineup but they don't seem to interest me much... D:


----------



## Justin

Want more collectibles??? Wow, what a great time to vote in the poll for next month's new hybrid cosmo flower collectible if you haven't already!!!! and defeat pink It's super close!!!!!!


----------



## Flare

Justin said:


> Want more collectibles??? Wow, what a great time to vote in the poll for next month's new hybrid cosmo flower collectible if you haven't already!!!! and defeat pink It's super close!!!!!!


No. Pink must reign supreme. D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm only hyped for hybrid tulips. I am all about apples, birthstones, and tulips.


----------



## Chicha

I'm pretty hyped for the orange hybrid collectibles. They'll be really cute!

I would love to see a hibiscus collectible, especially a yellow one


----------



## Mars Adept

Well, now that this restock is over. I'm selling my chocolate cake if anyone wants to buy it. 

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed TBT so bad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am now allowing PM offers of selling my toy hammer. You don't have to use my thread I have in the marketplace.

I do want a lot of TBT, but I can accept offers. However, I auto-accept offers higher than 5,000 TBT and auto-reject offers lower than 3,000 TBT. In between, I may talk about it.


----------



## Flare

So it seems Lobo is still in stock rip. D:
Can't wait for the next TBT Direct!


----------



## Corrie

Whoa, too bad I missed the mori! 
Eitherway, Mint is gone. Good for her! She deserves the love!


----------



## Vizionari

Chicha said:


> I'm pretty hyped for the orange hybrid collectibles. They'll be really cute!
> 
> I would love to see a hibiscus collectible, especially a yellow one



Omg a hibiscus would be adorable!


----------



## Chicha

Vizionari said:


> Omg a hibiscus would be adorable!



Yeah! I think all the bushes have potential like the azaleas. Instead of it being a bush, it could just be the flower.


----------



## Flare

rip Cherries. I wonder when they will sell out?


----------



## Dim

Anybody here still need Mint? xD


----------



## Cascade

Congratulations guys


----------



## Alienfish

Cascade said:


> Congratulations guys



yep man. who got that 1 yellow house though, kinda curious bc i swear it went up to 49 when it was 48 before.


----------



## skarmoury

Sheila said:


> yep man. who got that 1 yellow house though, kinda curious bc i swear it went up to 49 when it was 48 before.



It was Hillaruhsaur!



hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!


----------



## Pinkbell

Nox said:


> Anybody here still need Mint? xD



I do lol


----------



## Alienfish

skarmoury said:


> It was Hillaruhsaur!



oo congrats  

COSMOS AND HYBRID HYPE though

*heavy breathing*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow.  I got banned for 24 hours so I could "cool down" and missed everything.  Anyone wanna sell me a Mori for less than 1k?  No?  Ok then...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat actually just sold me a Mori for 200 TBT!  I didn't do too badly with these restocks. ;u;


----------



## cas cas

wait how do i get the free 300 bells?


----------



## Heyden

cas cas said:


> wait how do i get the free 300 bells?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=SUPERBIGBELLDIRECTGIVEAWAY2017
Not sure if it's already expired or not though


----------



## Justin

cas cas said:


> wait how do i get the free 300 bells?



Sorry, the giveaway has expired now.


----------



## uwuzumakii

wens the fair


----------



## N a t

BluePikachu47 said:


> wens the fair



nevrr evrr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not even mad that I missed restocks. I has my hammer, I'm pre content :v


----------



## Jake

BluePikachu47 said:


> wens the fair



Friday, 7AM EST


----------



## uwuzumakii

Jake said:


> Friday, 7AM EST



i hate you not rly thnx 4 da blu feather!!!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jake said:


> Friday, 7AM EST



Damn it, Jake. We're not going to believe you ever again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> Friday, 7AM EST



It's not even a year since the last TBT Fair. Plus, I didn't hear about any discussion of this year's TBT Fair.


----------



## Flare

Jake said:


> Friday, 7AM EST


Lies. The Fair is actually on Jugust 32, 1999.


----------



## Alienfish

Flare said:


> Lies. The Fair is actually on Jugust 32, 1999.



tomorrow, 11 am GMT+1-2 actually 

Nice direct though, even if it would have been nice with some "morning"/EU restocks like you had before :3


----------



## cas cas

Justin said:


> Sorry, the giveaway has expired now.



awwwwww darn it, when will there be another one?


----------



## piske

Congrats to Laudine and Peter! Thank you for the 300 bells!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I hope there's stuff I'm ok at as events in this fair, I really hope we have another coloring contest cause I LOVED doing that one. I always love participating in the art ones. ^u^


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I hope there's stuff I'm ok at as events in this fair, I really hope we have another coloring contest cause I LOVED doing that one. I always love participating in the art ones. ^u^



Yeah as long as they allow us to actually just fill it with colors and not using overly special effects that automatically wins you something... I mean you can do nice things IRL but yeah not a fan of it turning it into "most pro photoshop user" and stuff.

but ya i loved that otherwise, and the one tina had with crayons and paint =D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> Yeah as long as they allow us to actually just fill it with colors and not using overly special effects that automatically wins you something... I mean you can do nice things IRL but yeah not a fan of it turning it into "most pro photoshop user" and stuff.
> 
> but ya i loved that otherwise, and the one tina had with crayons and paint =D



YASS! The scratch art was super fun, but I ended up making my paint stuff too goopy so it turned out trash, but after doing that I tried a few more times and make cool stuff. I hope there is a cool theme this year too.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> YASS! The scratch art was super fun, but I ended up making my paint stuff too goopy so it turned out trash, but after doing that I tried a few more times and make cool stuff. I hope there is a cool theme this year too.



yeah the food one.. was not really worlwide or i'd gladly done a few if it'd be easier but yeah fun fair otherwise (although those pesky mirror images grr)

yeaaah scratch art was super fun but ya had to do one or two tries as well


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oh no I'm too late for the bells


----------



## Xerolin

restocks were a mistake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> restocks were a mistake



Shut up you got a freaking Toy Hammer.


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Shut up you got a freaking Toy Hammer.



ooh _someone's_ salty !!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> ooh _someone's_ salty !!



I'm always salty.  24/7.  So there's that.


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm always salty.  24/7.  So there's that.



i know  you tend to make it very obvious and a distinguishing quality about yourself !


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> i know  you tend to make it very obvious and a distinguishing quality about yourself !



I agree.  I think you might be a bit salty, too.  Are you gonna deny that?


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I agree.  I think you might be a bit salty, too.  Are you gonna deny that?



who, _me?_
i mean sometimes i will be, jokingly
just glad im not salty 24/7 like you claim to be, which is a statement I'd have to agree with


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> who, _me?_
> i mean sometimes i will be, jokingly
> just glad im not salty 24/7 like you claim to be, which is a statement I'd have to agree with



It's better to just admit your flaws, I guess.  I think I like you, I'll have to see. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's better to just admit your flaws, I guess.  I think I like you, I'll have to see. ?\_(ツ)_/?



" I think I like you"
thats something i never thought i'd hear from you :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> " I think I like you"
> thats something i never thought i'd hear from you :^)



;^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> great user title, it fits you



I'd say the same thing about you, but I don't know if you really mean cheese or if it has a deeper meaning.


----------



## Xerolin

great user title, it fits you


----------



## Oblivia

I don't know if these posts are lighthearted or not, but keep it chill around here.


----------



## Xerolin

post isnt showing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Don't worry, this conversation is friendly.  I don't want to start conflicts and get banned again.


----------



## Xerolin

oh see it now

smh oblivia why you gotta ruin our fun? but yeah its friendly 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't want to start conflicts and get banned again.



you sure bout that


----------



## Oblivia

I'm glad to hear that, but please take your conversation to PMs if you wouldn't mind as this is very far from related to the topic at this point.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Biancasbotique

I clicked on the 300 bell giveaway. Nothing happens help!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biancasbotique said:


> I clicked on the 300 bell giveaway. Nothing happens help!



The giveaway is over. They don't distribute anymore TBT Bells from that link.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Alolan_Apples said:


> The giveaway is over. They don't distribute anymore TBT Bells from that link.



oh okay. thanks!!!


----------



## cosmylk

*cough* bring out splatoon collectables *cough*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

milk.desu said:


> *cough* bring out splatoon collectables *cough*



I would buy the crap out of a squid collectible, and I don't even play Splatoon, or even like an ink splash, if they did those in different colors that would be fun too!


----------



## ali.di.magix

milk.desu said:


> *cough* bring out splatoon collectables *cough*





KaydeeKrunk said:


> I would buy the crap out of a squid collectible, and I don't even play Splatoon, or even like an ink splash, if they did those in different colors that would be fun too!



YEEEEES <3 
I legit would not care whatsoever about prices, I'd buy the crap out of anything Splatoon! <3


----------



## cosmylk

they need Callie / Marie / Pearl / Marina like omg I need these in my life. and Judd and Judd Jr.
that would make a perfect row like holy hngg


----------

